# New Heroes Arise IC



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2003)

It was a dark and stormy night in Hilgarn.. Of course then again the same could be said for any day over the last few weeks, nobody had seen hide nor hair of the sun in at least 20 days.  

It was rumoured that some witch out in the mountains was causing it, but more skeptical minds put it down as just a natural oddity.  Unfortunately, both of these groups were wrong.

Each of you has worked with each other somewhat in the past, whether just knowing each other from your defense of the city during the the last Orc attack, or from adventuring together, you are... in the very least aquainted with each other.  

Being more experienced in the world outside the city than the majority of the population, you've all had niggling feelings that something was wrong, and when William, the great wizard who lived in (What else) the Tower at the center of town, called you each in, you knew your suspicions were about to be confirmed, one way or another.  As you arrive, you see the others milling around in the waiting room, and the wizards guard waiting there, for everyone to arrive.

OOC: Talk to each other a little bit, and when I've seen 6 people post, I'll assume everyone's there, and you'll be escorted to see William.


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

Jeremy sits in the corner and shines his shield, which has a huge symbol of pelor directly in the middle of it.


----------



## bruin (Jul 2, 2003)

Haldamir strides into the room and sits down on a bench in the corner to meditate.  He'll generally ignore the other adventurers, though he'll nod respectfully to the paladin and study the sorcerer with curiosity.  He'll rudely rebuff anyone breaking his meditation, except for those two or the escort guards.

_So this is what it's come to,_ he thinks to himself as other adventurers show up, _traipsing around the countryside in the company of mercenaries and thieves!  What can I possibly learn from consorting with such filth?_

(OOC don't take anything he says or thinks personally folks)


----------



## doghead (Jul 2, 2003)

Hoegor eases quietly into the room. After some consideration, he decided to leave the dogs waiting outside the front door, city dwellers could be funny about dogs. He still not sure why he has been invited to this meeting. He's not a local, and he hasn't been in town long. He is knows a couple of the people that he has heard being mentioned by the townsfolk, but some only by name.

Looking around the room he thinks, "Well a couple of them are here."

"There's that insufferable monk from the monastry. I thought that we had done with each other after the journey here from the monastry. What's his name again? Halmor? Haldmar? Blood and ashes, I am hopeless with these foreign names..."

A thin smile passes across Hoegor face. He could certainly have remembered the name if he thought the man had been worth it.

"and that must be the Cleric ... of Pelor obviously. Apparently he handled himself quite well during that last raid if rumour holds truth. But someone told me that he's a bit of a hothead. He's definately quite proud of that shield."

"Oh well, nothing to do but wait and see what this is all about. What's with all the lurking in corners ..."

Hoegor moves further into the chamber and props himself on his spear where he can see both doors.

OOC: Favour returned bruin.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Enter the Halfling*

Jillian walks into the waiting room noting that some have already arrived. She nods to Hoegor and Jeremiah. She notes that Haldamir is meditating and decides it best not to disturb him. Looking about she notes that Deirdre and Kordrim have not yet arrived. She walks over to Jeremiah and looks at the shield. "Wow! I can almost see myself in that thing. What do you know about what is going on? I got called by William. I wonder what he wants."


----------



## Thels (Jul 2, 2003)

Deirdre enters the room with her cloak wrapped closely around her, with the usual smile on her face and welldressed, without the armor and equipment you might have seen her wear on earlier occasions.

Looking around the room, she greets the others, but keeps her voice down as not to intrude too much on the person who is appearantly lost in thoughts: "Good evening, everyone. I see I'm not the only one summoned. How are you all doing?".

Deirdre straightens her clothes and finds herself a place to sit down.

_Appearantly William has something important to tell, if he called all of us here. Let's just hope he has some idea to stop this ongoing storm that's been plaguing us for weeks. Humans need sunlight. If this goes on, who knows what will happen?_

"Sooo... Any of you heard any details as to why William summoned us here?"


----------



## batchie (Jul 2, 2003)

After taking a while to get everything ready Kordrim enters the room.  He sees a few faces from the battle the villagers had with those pesky orcs the other day.
Looking around he decided to go and sit beside the monk who appeared to be in some sort of meditation.


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

Jeremy says to Jillian,  "i suppose he would like us to investigate this occurance with the sun...  It sure is strange.  What is your name halfling?  People here call me Jeremy."


OOC: Doghead, just so you know for future reference, the runor you heard about Jeremy being a hot head are wrong, he is a kind hearted healer.


----------



## Thels (Jul 2, 2003)

Deirdre watches the conversation with the cleric and the halfling with interest, only looking around and greeting Kordrim as he walks in.

OOC: Shaff, remember no colors.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 2, 2003)

Jillian replies, "I am Jillian Tealeaf. What does the church of Pelor think of the covering of the sun?" As Deirdre and Kordrim enter, she nods to them each.


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: Shaff, remember no colors. *




OOC: Oops, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## shaff (Jul 2, 2003)

Jeremy says, "We arent too sure whats going on...  Our leaders are in prayer as we speak, they have been in prayer for a few days now...  As far as i know, Pelor isnt being very clear on whats going on..."


----------



## bruin (Jul 2, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *Looking around the room, she greets the others, but keeps her voice down as not to intrude too much on the person who is appearantly lost in thoughts: "Good evening, everyone. I see I'm not the only one summoned. How are you all doing?".
> ...
> "Sooo... Any of you heard any details as to why William summoned us here?" *




Despite Diedre's best efforts, the half-elf's finely tuned ears picked up her questions.  "Greetings, reverend paladin.  Your presence here is welcome, as your deeds are known to many in my monastery and they speak well of you and your temple.  Brother Genison, who dispatched me here at William's request, unfortunately gave me few details of the matter at hand, only that it relates to the recent troubles which should be readily apparent to all."  And then he once again fell silent and still.

When Kordrim sat down next to him, Haldamir emerged from his meditations for a second time.  "I see I am not the only one blessed-or cursed, perhaps-with a mixed heritage.  From where do you hail, friend?"


----------



## batchie (Jul 2, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> When Kordrim sat down next to him, Haldamir emerged from his meditations for a second time.  "I see I am not the only one blessed-or cursed, perhaps-with a mixed heritage.  From where do you hail, friend?" *




"I'm from a small forest to the east of Hilgarn. and my father hails from this very town but he has since died in the orc wars from what I learned. I'm only here because I have been banished from my elvish family till I get this sorted out in my head and I am known here which makes it a little easier. 
What about yourself?


----------



## batchie (Jul 2, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> When Kordrim sat down next to him, Haldamir emerged from his meditations for a second time.  "I see I am not the only one blessed-or cursed, perhaps-with a mixed heritage.  From where do you hail, friend?" *




"I'm from a small forest to the east of Hilgarn. and my father hails from this very town but he has since died in the orc wars from what I learned. I'm only here because I have been banished from my elvish family till I get this sorted out in my head and I am known here which makes it a little easier. 
What about yourself?


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2003)

Hoegor watches the others arrive at the chamber. A Halfling. A Paladin. Dwarven fighter. A Half-Elf sorcerer. _Well,_ he thinks, _this is a rather interesting collection of people. And no one seems to have any more idea about whats going on than I do._



> _Originally posted by Thels_
> 
> * "Sooo... Any of you heard any details as to why William summoned us here?" *




In response to the Paladin's question he shakes his head as her eyes sweep around the room.


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

OOC: ahem, u forgot a cleric.


----------



## bruin (Jul 3, 2003)

batchie said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I'm from a small forest to the east of Hilgarn. and my father hails from this very town but he has since died in the orc wars from what I learned. I'm only here because I have been banished from my elvish family till I get this sorted out in my head and I am known here which makes it a little easier.
> What about yourself? *




"I was raised by the monks nearby, with no knowledge of my parents.  I had once hoped to track them down, but humans are simply too numerous, and the gray elves--even if I could find out where they live in these parts--would no doubt see me as an abomination.  My elven parent would never claim me, as a half-human would bring dishonor to their family."

He paused for a moment.  "So why exactly were you banished?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *OOC: ahem, u forgot a cleric. *




OOC: Hey Shaff, sorry, It wasn't so clear maybe. Hoegor was just noting the people who came in after he had. Jeremiah was in before, as was Haldamir. As for the "hothead" thing, Hoegor doesn't *think* that, it was just something he heard. He knows how unreliable rumour can be.

IC: Hoegor settles in to wait and see.


----------



## Thels (Jul 3, 2003)

Deirdre keeps her place, overhearing the ongoing conversations without interfering them, waiting for something to happen.

_Strange group... obviously they know no more than I do._


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Hey Shaff, sorry, It wasn't so clear maybe. Hoegor was just noting the people who came in after he had. Jeremiah was in before, as was Haldamir. As for the "hothead" thing, Hoegor doesn't think that, it was just something he heard. He knows how unreliable rumour can be.
> *




OOC:  Yea, sorry, i thought u were naming the whole party, i was just being a smart ass.

About the 2nd part, i know u said it was just a runor, i just didnt want u to think OOC that he was a hothead, so i was just clarifying.


IC: Jeremy sits in the corner with his new halfling aquentance(sp?) waiting for the news from William.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2003)

As you are milling around, a youngish-appearing (Perhaps 200?) Elven lady steps through the far door, instantly gaining all your attention.  Her voice is easily heard through the sudden silence, though she speaks softly to the guard.  "It appears our guests have arrived.  Master William would like them escorted up now."  She then turns to you and bows, before turning and disapearing back into the doorway.  

The Guard motions towards the Doorway and speaks in a deep voice.  "This way, please."  He then takes up Guard at the door again once you have all passed through, and closes the door behind you.  There you find a sprial staircase leading upwards into the tower.  Following it for at least a full minute, you finally exit into a large room filled almost to overflowing with laboratory equipment, beakers, vials, potions, and books.  One corner is set aside with several chairs and a single Crystal ball.  In front of it sits the old man, whom you assume can only be William, seemingly in a trance, staring deeply into the ball.

Beside him stands the Elven lady, who motions for you to enter the room.  "Be seated if you wish, or browse the bookshelves if it so pleases you. Master William will be done his divining in a moment." she says again in a soft, though easy to hear tone.

EDIT: Incontinuity error fixed.

OOG: Also, awesome interaction so far, guys.  I did NOT expect 20 posts to happen before I'ld get a chance to Update it.


----------



## Thels (Jul 3, 2003)

Deirdre looks around the room, glancing over the items for display, before she settles down in a chair. She patiently and silently waits for William to be done, occasionally looking at what the others are doing.

_Well, a room with the gatgets you could expect a wizard to possess I presume. I wonder why he invited us into his workroom instead of meeting in the common room. Matters must be urgent._


----------



## bruin (Jul 3, 2003)

_More waiting?_ Haldamir thinks, growing impatient.  He doesn't let it show though, standing motionless and austere against a far wall, observing the wizard's trance.  He remains this way until William is ready, or Kordrim picks up the conversation from earlier.


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2003)

As Hoegor enters the room his eyes again sweep around the room. _This isn't any more illuminating than the last room._ He follows Dierdre into to the room but takes up a standing position a little behind the chairs. As before, he props his spear and leans lightly on it. 

Once settled, he continues to look around the room. _No prizes for guessing that the crystal ball has some part in this. ... I wonder what the sorcerer is up to. This all feels a bit staged._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 3, 2003)

Jillian navigates the stairs as best she can as she thinks. (Don't they ever make these for halflings?) As she enters the lab she has to suppress the urge to pilfer. (So much stuff. So little time.) She waits as patiently as a rogue can when faced with so many trinkets. She tries to keep her mind off of all the goodies.


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

When Jeremy enters the room his eyes widen a bit... but not too much, he is a little surprised at all the alchemy tools.  When the elf mentions a bookshelf Jeremy walks right over too it and browses the books looking for anything doing with dietes, divinity, and/or divine power.


----------



## batchie (Jul 3, 2003)

Having a quick look around the new surroundings Kordrim see nothing that he hasnt seen before and decides to continue his conversation with Haldamir.



			
				bruin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He paused for a moment.  "So why exactly were you banished?" *





"I sort of got carried away when I was learning the ways of a sorcerer and turned a few of our elders into dust by mistake. Dont worry though, I have learned my lesson now and I have gotten lots more practice in since these errors in judgement." he says with a smile on his face to try and reasure his new friend.


----------



## bruin (Jul 3, 2003)

batchie said:
			
		

> *"I sort of got carried away when I was learning the ways of a sorcerer and turned a few of our elders into dust by mistake. Dont worry though, I have learned my lesson now and I have gotten lots more practice in since these errors in judgement." he says with a smile on his face to try and reasure his new friend. *




"Yeah, turning your elders into dust usually tends to ruffle some feathers," Haldamir replied, trying to sound joking but coming across as sarcastic.   _I'll have to remember to stand *behind* this guy in combat,_ he noted to himself.  

"It's not surprising that a mere sorceror would get into such a scrape, as you lack the discipline of a real wizard" he blurted out, realizing a second later how bad that sounded.  "I'm sorry," he said, "that came out wrong.  I don't mean to offend you, as you are one of the few other half-humans I"Ve ever met.  You should be glad that you at least have an opportunity to restore your bonds with the elves, as the magics and secrets they possess must be formidable indeed," he adds, hoping that Kordrim doesn't get upset at his earlier comment.

(OOC:  )


----------



## Thels (Jul 3, 2003)

Deirdre raises an eyebrow at hearing Kordrim's explenation, but decides to stay out of the discussion.

_If what he says is true, then he must be rather powerfull. Better to keep an eye out._


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2003)

"BAH!  That was far from enlightening."  William suddenly speaks up as he sits back from the Crystal Ball.  
"Ah, here allready, eh??  Might as well come on over, then, and we'll get to business."  He watches you all as you approach, his gaze assessing.

"I suppose you're wondering Why I've asked you here, and many of you have probably guessed that it has to do with the Storm.  Well, it does.  As many in town have said, this is NOT a natural storm.  Nor, however, is it caused by some malevolent force.  I've managed to scry out an old temple in the mountains, where I beleive the storm originates.  What I've discovered is that some magic in the temple has been set off, a ritual that was apparently unfinished, and was somehow triggered a month ago.  Now it's completing itself, and this storm will just get worse and worse, and grow larger until either someone stops it, or it encompasses the entire world."  He looks at each of you in turn.  

"Ordinarily when something like this comes up there's more than enough of the self-styled 'adventurers' ready to tackle the problem.  But, with the recent Orc attacks, many of them have either perished or left to head towards the orcish lands.  I've called you because you are the most experienced, capable people left in the city.  I'ld go myself, but my skills are not exactly useful for Combat."

He stands and starts pacing around  "What I'ld like you lot to do is head for this temple and see if you can't discover what set this storm off, and try to find a way to shut it down."


----------



## shaff (Jul 3, 2003)

did jeremy find any books he was looking for?

IC: Jeremy says to William, "Milord, would you be able to give us mounts for this journey?  And maybe a map or guide to this temple?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 4, 2003)

No, Jeremy didn't find any books on dieties/religions/divine power/etc.  Lots of Alchemy, History, Planer theories, Magical texts, etc, but nothing on religion of any kind.

As soon as Jeremy asks, William smiles "I thought you'ld ask that.  Yes, I have several horses you can use if you need transportation.  Rochelleen here will guide you there, and wait outside to care for your steeds."
He motions to a chest and the elven lady, now identified as Rocheleen, pulls it over to where you are all gathered and opens it up.  Inside are numerous vials and other assorted objects.  "Before you asked, I figured I would offer.  Yes, I will be able to give you magicla aid.  I am somewhat of a skilled brewer of both magical and non-magical items.  You may each select one of the potions in here to aid you in your quest, and two of the non-magical alchemical devices... But only if you agree to do this for our town."


OOG: The chest contains...
 5 each of:
Acid flask, Alchemest Fire, Smokestick, Sunrod, Tanglefoot Bag.

And 2 of each of the following Potions: 
Jump, Reduce(5th lvl), Enlarge(5th Lvl), Bulls Strength, Cats Grace, and Levitate

Also, pls remember no coloured text, thnx.


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2003)

"This is madness", Hoegor growls. "Courage and vigor are doubtlessly plentiful. But from what I have seen and heard, most of us assembled here are still new to our swords and spells. If what you say about the storm is correct, then this is an undertaking that will require more experience and power than we command. Majik runs deep in my people, but even our High Druids couldn't conjure such an abberation as this."


----------



## Thels (Jul 4, 2003)

Deirdre looks around at Hoeger: "Please, get a hold of yourself. You heard Sir William, there's no one else to do the job." Looking back to William: "I take it you give us at least a decent chance of success, otherwise you wouldn't bother with calling us up here. I can't speak for the others, but I know something needs to be done. I'm up for it." Deirdre looks around, in anticipation of the others.


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2003)

"My apologies," Hoegor responds quietly and deliberately. "I didn't realise that our chances of success were Sir William's to decide."


----------



## bruin (Jul 4, 2003)

Haldamir breaks into the conversation: "Though we're not all cowards like the savage here, it would nevertheless be helpful if we had a little more information about what we're up against.  Sir William, you already mentioned being uncertain about the nature of the specific ritual, as well as the catalyst that recently reinitiated the ritual.  But can you tell us anything about the temple's history more generally, what sort of magic or worship might have gone on there in the past?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2003)

Turning slightly in the direction of Haldamir, Hoegor snarls, "Be very careful who you call a coward, oh silent one, or I may be forced to be break my vow." While the foot of his spear is still resting on the ground, Hoegor is no longer resting any weight on it.

OOC: Intimidate +7. Hoegor loses his cherry  

 ...


----------



## Thels (Jul 4, 2003)

_Ohhh, great. Can't they wait with that until we meet up with the bad guys?_

"Calm down!" Deirdre jumps up and takes position in between Hoegor and Haldamir.

Looking sideways at both men on turns, she continues: "Listen, whatever the temple holds, we should go there as a group and investigate. We will need to work together. If we'll be fighting among ourselves, there's no way we'll get the job done. Honestly, if you can't set your squarrels aside, then I think we're better off without you two."

She keeps silent for a few seconds before adding: "Oh, and there is a difference between caution and cowardice. While we have no use for cowards, we have little use as well for people that blindly run themselves into troubles."

Deirdre stays put, keeping an eye open for both men, her breasts moving up and down from the quick breathing in the tensionfilled room.


----------



## shaff (Jul 4, 2003)

OOC: sorry bout the color... i dont know why i keep doing that...

IC: "Well since everyone is going to bicker...."  Jeremy walks over to the chest and pulls out a smokestick, tanglefoot bag, and a potion of cat's grace.  "I thank you milord...  May I ask 1 more thing of you.  May I borrow this book."  Jeremy walks over to the bookshelf and pulls out a book on history, and shows it to William.


----------



## bruin (Jul 4, 2003)

Haldamir backs down, breaking off eye contact with the barbarian.  He steps forward and calmly selects a potion of Levitate, a sunrod, and a smokestick.   "I apologize for the interruption, Sir William.  Some of us are obviously quite anxious to do something about these dire events.  You were saying...?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *"Oh, and there is a difference between caution and cowardice. While we have no use for cowards, we have little use as well for people that blindly run themselves into troubles."*




Hoegor shifts his weight back onto his spear. Ignoring Haldamir he says in a quite voice to Dierdre, "Thank you, m'Lady. That was most eloquently put."

But his attention shifts back to Haldamir as the monk starts forward and his eyes follow Haldamir as he gathers some things from the chest. With a small sigh (of resignation?) he returns his attention to the old wizard.


----------



## batchie (Jul 4, 2003)

After hearing what William had to say Kordrim stands back and watches the fireworks between his to comrades. "This is going to be a fun trip. " He says with an evil laugh to himself.


----------



## Thels (Jul 4, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> *Bruder* ...




OOC: Wrong campaign 

Deirdre relaxed a bit and watches the others. When Hoegor and Haldamir seem to be ignoring each other, she walks over to the chest and kneels down. After tobbing for a little while, she decides to pick a potion of bull's strength, a tanglefoot bag and a sunrod.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2003)

"Er, yes, but please try to keep it in good shape." William says to Jeremy's question, while raising an eye as Hoegor and Haldamir face off. When Deirdre has settled them down, smiles thankfully at her for a secodn before adressing the group again.

"If I did not think you had a fair chance of surviving, I would be contacting the council and organizing an evacuation." He says directly to Hoegar.  "I am not going to make anyone go who does not wish to, but If you cannot do it..." He sighs and shakes his head.

"I can, however, give you some more information too give you a better chance of stopping this thing.  I've discovered that there are 2 levels above ground, and perhaps as many as 3 or 4 underground.  I believe that the ritual room that is behind all this will be on the bottom level.  The top floors appear empty of any life.  A small band of Orcs has taken up residence in the first sub-level, I beleive they are the remnants of the group that just attacked us, so while you're there you can finish up that bit of business.  I've also detected movement below that, but my arcane eyes were destroyed by something before they could descend any further, so I only have vague information about the lower levels."

He takes a breath and continues "The temple goes back beyond any of my information sources, all I know of it is what I've seen... That it has symbols of varoius evil dieties all about it, including Nerull, Vecna, and an ancient evil known as Belzebub.  I cannot detect any lingering magics of these three dieties, fortunately, otherwise I would not even have asked you here.  Also, I've located and magically disarmed two traps, though there may be more, especially closer to the ritual room."

"Does anyone else have any other questions about anything?"


----------



## Thels (Jul 7, 2003)

_A small group of orcs shouldn't be a problem, but I really don't like that part about the symbols. If evil once housed there, then remnants of that evil must still remain._

Deirdre patiently listens as the man is speaking, occasionally peeking at Hoegor and Haldamir. When he's done speaking, she asks: "Appearantly you got quite the abilities to reach for distant places. Is there perhaps any way we stay in contact with you once we arrive the temple?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 7, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *"Appearantly you got quite the abilities to reach for distant places. Is there perhaps any way we stay in contact with you once we arrive the temple?" *




_Clever lady. You at least seem to have thought a little bit about what you're going to be doing._

"If that could be done, it would be of great tactical advantage. Particularly if things go badly for us. Then you would have a much better idea of what you are up against."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 7, 2003)

Jillian takes her turn at the goodies and decides to grab a levitate potion, a smokestick, and a tanglefoot bag.


----------



## batchie (Jul 7, 2003)

Giving will youy a nod to let him know he had no questions at the moment Kordrim went across to the chest and took out an
Alchemest fire, Acid flask and Bull strength.


----------



## Thels (Jul 7, 2003)

Deirdre looks around at Hoegor and asks: "You still get to pick. Can I get you anything?"


----------



## bruin (Jul 7, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *"...an ancient evil known as Belzebub..." *




IC: Haldamir was satisfied with William's answer but worried about what it might portend.  _Belzebub, have I ever heard that name before?_ he wondered.

(OOC: I've read about the arch-devil in the BVD, but I'm not sure if my monk would know anything about him.  Would Belzebub be considered common knowledge like the other two deities or would it require a knowledge check?)

IC: Regardless of whether he knows anything or not, Haldamir remains silent for the time being.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2003)

OOG: I'ld allow a knowledge check to anyone who has ranks in both Knowledge(History) and knowlege(Religion), but none of you do.  

IG: You all think for a moment and realize that none of you have ever heard about Belzebub before (The other gods are, of course, common knowledge).

William looks at Deirdre for a moment "While that WOULD be quite useful, I unfortunately do not have anything that could let us stay in Constant contact.  I do, however, have a spell that I could use to speak to you for a few moments each day.


----------



## shaff (Jul 8, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOG: I'ld allow a knowledge check to anyone who has ranks in both Knowledge(History) and knowlege(Religion), but none of you do.  *




OOC: This would be why im taking that history book with me.  

IC: Jeremy will decide to wait until everyone is ready to go to get going.  While he is waiting he will open the book and begin to read.

OOC: if you just want to note anything that may be of help later on down the road, or just like gimme skills in knowledge (history), or quick little paragraphs here and there, it would be GREATLY appreciated.  Really the whole point in asking to borrow this book was to get a knowledge of a little deeper history.


----------



## doghead (Jul 8, 2003)

Hoegor walks over to the chest and kneels before it for a minute. _Hoegor is filled with a sence of foreboding. He remembers his uncle's words; "Never let your fears rule you. But never ignore them."_ Hoegor shakes his head. With a small gesture and a few inaudable words, he reaches in and pulls out a Flask of Acid, Alchemist's Fire and a Reduce Potion.

Turning back to the others he says, "So, it looks like we are all in, for better or worse." There is a smile on his face.


----------



## Thels (Jul 8, 2003)

Dana smiles while looking at the others one by one with her silvercolored eyes. "Well, it seems like we're all in. Since we'll be spending quite some time together, I think it's about time we get properly introduced to one another. We might work better together if we all know who everyone is, what everyone is good at and why everyone is in on this assignment."

Deirdre takes a couple of seconds to breath before continuing: "I guess I'll start. I'm Deirdre Silvereyes, daughter to Bevier Silvereyes. He took the name because his eyes had the same color as mine and it just naturally passed on to me. I'm a paladin in the services of Heironeous. I finished my training not too long ago and since have been looking to put my aids to use. When I learned about the orc raids this town frequently had to suffer, I decided to stay here for a while, helping the town guards fighting against the orcs.

Recently, the storm has been intriguing me a lot, but I had no idea what's been causing it or how to fight it. When Sir William called me in, I was rather hoping he had some way to deal with this, and it seems I was right about that. My reasons for joining as a paladin should be obvious, I want that storm gone."

With that, Deirdre ends her words and looks at the others, wondering if anyone else would introduce him or herself.

(OOC: During the last 20 days, my character would've done a detect evil while looking at the storm on at least one occasion. Did that provide me with any info?)


----------



## doghead (Jul 8, 2003)

"Hoegor. I'm a Barbarian. I came here because it was on the way to somewhere else. I just thought that the weather was always miserable here."

There is no longer any hint of the smile that had just recently played across his face.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 8, 2003)

Jillian looks up at all the giant (by her perspective) people. "I am Jillian Tealeaf. I am an aquirer of fine objects."


----------



## shaff (Jul 8, 2003)

A little annoyed that he has to interupt his reading to introduce himself Jeremy says, "I am Jeremiah Townsden, but everyone calls me Jeremy.  I am a cleric of Pelor." Jeremy holds up his shield as the HUGE symbol on it wasnt obvious enough. "I suppose i was called here because I have defended this city along-side many of you.  I have more than likely healed just as many of you.  Same as the paladin, this storm has worried our temple for a while now, and I am glad Sir William has called me here to investigate."

With all that said Jeremy goes back to reading his history book.


----------



## batchie (Jul 8, 2003)

Hearing the others tell there story Kordrim waited till they had finished and started his. 

"I'm Kordrim, I was born in a small forest to the east. My mother the elven side of me is still there and my father was from this very town but he was killed in the orc wars. I stay in the town because most of the locals know me and I sort of got banished from my elven family home after I fried a few elders with my spells when I was learning my trade."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2003)

Shaff - It's a rather large text, with about 12 chapters, each of which would take at least a few straight hours of reading and thought to digest.  There is, however, an index that could be useful if you're looking for anything specific.


----------



## bruin (Jul 8, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *"I am an aquirer of fine objects." *




Haldamir raises an eyebrow at this description, and his skin began to sweat a little.  

His order's reputation of being utterly fearless was almost entirely true, except in the case of halflings and gnomes.  These his order feared more than anything because of their insufferable mischevousness, whether it was telling jokes or pulling pranks.  There was no barrier to meditation more formidable than a member of the party who liked to harrangue the party with their endless tall tales, or who liked to test the comic value of thrusting a pie in the said medidating monk's face.  A monk of his order had once been driven temporarily insane after being cooped up with a halfling commoner for three weeks on a ship, sharing the same bunkroom for that time.

"Most of my history I have already spoken of, so I'll not bore you with any more details," Haldamir said.  Then, appearing to project his voice somewhat in Jillian's direction, "But mine is an ascetic order, and as such we very rarely carry any items of value on our persons."  His hand unconsciously seemed to close over his money pouch as he said this.


----------



## shaff (Jul 8, 2003)

Jeremy flips to the back of the book and  looks for anything that has to do with Dieties, religion, or Divination.  If he doesnt see anything he will just continue reading from the beginning.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 9, 2003)

Jillian looks up to William. "Is there anthing else? If not, I guess we should head out." Jillian looks around at her new companions. Then she looks up to the elven woman. "Are you ready to go, Rocheleen?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 9, 2003)

"We need to sort out some things first, like horses for those who need them, and supplies. How far is the temple. And Sir William, how do you intend to get in touch with us each day? Will Rocheleen handle all these details? All of us will most likely need time to gather equipment and some to gather mounts. Where and when shall we muster?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 9, 2003)

Jillian places her hands on her hips, stands up to her full 2' 8", and looks up at the barbarian while tapping her right foot. She scolds, "I wish you would listen to what is said. It would make things go oh so much easier." She waves toward William and says matter-a-factly, "The man said he would provide mounts for those that needed them." She winces at the thought of riding one of those huge horse creatures. "As for supplies.... Oh yeah! Supplies." She blushes for a moment and then turns to William, and adds meekly, "How many days supplies do you figure we'll need?" She coyly glances back at Hoegor.


----------



## Thels (Jul 9, 2003)

_Heh, I should remember not to overlook her again._

Looking at the others, Deirdre states: "Well, I got my own mount, so I'll stick to that. There's some provisions I need to gather before we go though. I don't know about you guys, but I don't visit a town's elder dressed for battle."

She lowers her eyes to look at Jillian. "Do you happen to possess forms of transport more suited to your own size?", she asks with a pleasent voice, not trying to be discriminating at all, "Because a horse would seem a bit awkward for you to ride on. If you don't, you could ride with me if you want. Dana shouldn't have troubles with the extra weight."

"Oh, by the way, mister from the ascetic order," Deirdre looks sidewards at Haldamir, "I usually don't lend my ear to stories that are not directed towards me and might not concern me, so I'm afraid I didn't catch any of that. Could you at least share your name with us?"


----------



## bruin (Jul 9, 2003)

"Oh, yes, I am Haldamir, con ... [he was going to say "condemned to serve as a mercenary," but caught himself in time] er, tasked by my order to provide my services to worthy causes for the next several years of my life."

The situation at hand was obviously a worthy cause in its own right, but Haldamir knew that his future work might very well be of a mercenary nature, with most of the proceeds going to fill the monastery's coffers.  Not that he cared about the money, but the prospect of working alongside thieves and hired swords for the next three or four years simply gave him a bad taste in his mouth.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 9, 2003)

William Cleared his throat and spoke.  "I've allready spoken with the stable-hand, and he can provide mounts for you, just tell him 'Master William says the storm will pass'  and he'll outfit them for you."  He paused and glanced at the halfling "There are two small ponies which may suit your size, but one is a bit wild.. You'll have to make the decision as to what to do once you've seen them." He leaned forward 
"Now, Supplies shouldn't be too much of a problem, you shouldn't need ore than a weeks worth, it's only a 2 days ride to get there, especially with Rocheleen leading the way..  Although You may want to take extra in case you are held up by something unexpected."  His tone made it clear that he didn't think that very likely, but also didn't want to endanger you any more than he allready was.

"You'll have the rest of the day to prepare, and tonight you can sleep.  I'ld suggest leaving tommorow during the morning, when few people are up, and when my magics can cover your departure.  I'ld rather if as few people as possible know you are leaving.  I beleive the orcs have a spy in the town guard, and if they find out you are gone, they may launch another attack while you are out... Or worse yet, ambush you and THEN organize a group to take the town."

He stands, anticipating the obvious question.  "I have a few tricks that I can use to convince the town that you are spending most of your days here, in preparation for something, and hopefully by the time any find out what has truley happened, it will be because they are throwing a parade for returning heroes."

He turns and nods to Rocheleen, who heads into a back room, and then returns with a scroll case she hands him. "This contains a spell called "Dream", which I can use to speak to one of you in your dreams.  If I find anything new, I'll let you know the instant you fall asleep.  I'll also be keepng a scrying watch on you, so if you feel like you're being watched.. It's likely me.  If you need to tell me something, tell Rocheleen.  Also, I don't know if I'll be able to contact you once you've gone down past the first basement.. Something blocked my scrying, and could block the communications as well, so you may be on your own if I can't find a solution by the time you arrive."

Assuming there are no Objections, he continues "Rocheleen will collect you all shortly before daybreak.. are there any other questions?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2003)

"One, but it's for Rocheleen. How are you with dogs?"

OOC: Shall we just describe what we plan to do until tomorrow morning? 

If Rocheleen is OK with dogs then he will bring Storm and Teeth. Mastiffs are not aggressive but very protective of their master's own. They could help R. mind the horses. Otherwise, he will find someone to look after them (Sir William?). 

Appart from that, all he needs to do is collect  and pack his gear. He's going to shift most of it to the horses saddlebags. 7 days rations: 4 for the journy and 3 for the caves. Get his boots and rain-cloak re-oiled.

If the weather isn't too bad today, Hoegor will ride out for a few hours in the direction that we will be taking. There is probably nothing this close to the town, but it doesn't hurt to make sure, and he needs the exercise. (Edit: In the original post you said that it was "night". If so igore this. What is the time?)

I'm assuming "Rocheleen will collect you" means she will come to the inn tomorrow.

I think thats about it.


----------



## shaff (Jul 10, 2003)

OOC: so are we getting the horses 2night or 2morrow?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2003)

OOG: The "Dark and stormy night" part was actually just for effect.. I've always wanted to say that.  It's late evening, say shortly after supper time.  

IG: Rocheleen explains that about an hour before people usually get up, she'll come by each of your dwellings to get you, and then you'll go to the Stable to get your horses, though she says you should each go (seperately) sometime this evening to talk to the stable-hand, to pick your horses (Or pony) out early so he can have it ready for you when the time to leave comes.

She smiles at Hoegar "I love animals, I spent the majority of my life before meeting William handling and caring for animals."

As for weather, well... It's always bad, though the rain tonight seems to be just a drizzle, and the wind is no more than 20 miles/hour.


----------



## Thels (Jul 10, 2003)

Deirdre rises from her chair and mentions: "Well, since we seem to have some busy days in front of us, now might be a wise time to get some good nights rest. We might not get much sleep later. Sir William, is there anything you still need us for at this moment?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *[Rocheleen] smiles at Hoegar "I love animals, I spent the majority of my life before meeting William handling and caring for animals."*




"Ah, if that is the case, then perhaps you would like to meet my travelling companions, Storm and Teeth, after we are done here. They await at the door as we speak. And, if you wish it, I will bring them tomorrow and they can keep you company with the horses. If not, I will need to find someone to mind them while I am gone."

OOC: Once Hoegor has sorted out the question of the dogs one way or the other, he will ride out in the direction of the temple for a couple of hours. If there is a road he will take that. He's not really expecting to find anything and will avoid any trouble. Its as much a chance to give the dogs a run as anything else. But he may get some useful intelligence.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 11, 2003)

William motions that you are free to go as you wish, he has nothing else to say.  

Rocheleen escorts any who wish to leave downstairs, and meets the two mastifs.  She seems to get along famously with them, and is happy at the mention of bringing them along for some company.  "I just hope they don't mind being muddy.." she grins at Hoegar and then goes off to help get things ready for anyone who needs her help, while Hoegar heads out for a little ride.  

There are no roads leading in that direction, and it is fairly muddy, but you're able to find a slightly-beaten path heading in the general direction (Though it heads closer to north-east than straight there).  Hoegar finds nothing of interest in an hour of riding, and decides to return, soaked and with a pair of muddy dogs, a few hours after leaving.


----------



## bruin (Jul 11, 2003)

IC:
Haldamir follows Rocheleen out:
-->tells her she can find him at the inn the next morning;
-->finds a place to buy 2 additional days worth of trail rations to add to the week's supply he already has;
-->gets a room at the inn;
-->goes out into the nearby wilderness, in any direction except that which Hoegor was traveling, to get in his daily excercise as required by his vows to the order 

(OOC: daily excercise meaning practicing in all his skills, including swim if he can find a decent looking pond--he'll do this routine on the trip to the temple each day as well, if time, weather, and safety allow it)

IC:
-->returns to talk to the stable hand and picks out a horse;
-->returns to the inn for a meal and some meditation before going to bed for the evening.


----------



## Thels (Jul 11, 2003)

Deirdre bids William goodbye as she follows Rocheleen outside. Downstairs she watches Hoegor and Rocheleen with the dogs with a mild interest for a short while before moving on to the stables. If any of the others went to the stables right away, she makes a short examination of the horse they picked or help them pick one if they accept help, after which she goes to check up on and care for Dana for a while. When done, she goes to the inn to get a good meal and heads for her bed.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 11, 2003)

Jillian heads back down the stairs rehashing the thoughts of halfling size steps as she goes. Then she heads for the stables to choose her pony. Once there she states, "I understand there are two ponies for me to choose from." She waits for her turn to choose her mount.


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

Jeremy closes the book and walks down the stairs.  He then opens it and continues to look in the back for Religion, Dietes, Divination or anything else in relation to that.  He walks to the stables and looks for the horse best suited for travelling in the mud, preferably a well-built 1.  When he finds it, we brings it to the stable hand and says, "good sir, i am in need of a good horse such as this one... would you be able to part with it?  How bout this weather.... Sir William says the storm will pass."


----------



## batchie (Jul 12, 2003)

Seeing that William is finished for now Kordrim heads for the stable to select his horse. Walking into the stable he has a wander along the line of boxes and he sees a fiesty grey in the end box. "I will have that one if its ok." he tells the stable hand.  

After that was sorted out he heads for the Inn to get a good feed and a nights sleep as who knows when the next will come.


----------



## doghead (Jul 14, 2003)

As Hoegor rides his mind keeps returning to the conversation with Rocheleen about Storm and Teeth. 

_The dogs seemed to take to her alright. And they are usually pretty canny. But there is something about her response that ...  I can't put my finger on it. Was it her eagerness? The convenience? Perhaps there is nothing ... We barbarians have become a more suspicious lot in these times. Well, few have any great love for us. Useful is the best that most can come up with ... Yet caution is always good council, and while there is no reason to suspect Sir William, there is no reason to trust him implicitly either ... The Paladin seems to be unconcerned and they are rumoured to have a nose for treachery and betrayal ... Perhaps I should talk to the others, but who? ... No, I have no evidence of foulplay, and I will not spread rumours behind a mans back. We may have lost much, but not that much ... Well if nothing else it has been a sharp stick in the backside that should keep me a little more attentive ... _

The thoughts roll around in his mind but always he comes to the same conclusion. Say nothing, but stay alert.


----------



## doghead (Jul 15, 2003)

Hoegor awakes early, slightly hungover, but keen to get started. He packs the last of his gear and slips downstairs to prepare his horse and dogs.


----------



## shaff (Jul 16, 2003)

Jeremy asks the stable hand for feed to take along with the horse provided.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 16, 2003)

With Deirdre and the stable-hands help, everyone manages to get fairly good horses, and the stable-hand provids riding saddle, saddlebags, and a few days feed for each horse (Which fills the saddle bags).  There's enough grass in the area that they'll be able to graze, even if most of it is water-logged "Guess that means they won't need to be watered as often" the stable-hand jokes as he's showing Jillian the two ponies.  One is indeed a rather wild, bucking as soon as anyone but the stable-hand gets near him, and the other seems to be just an ordinary, brown coloured horse, but it has a strange glint in its eyes, Jillian thinks.

After selecting your horses (Jillian just add which one you chose in with your next post), you fulfill all the tasks you needed to, and then return to your inns/homes/whatever for the night, and awaken in the morning.  Rocheleen comes by each of your places one by one, finding Hoegar allready awake, and collects you to head to the stables.

Jeremy didn't have a very good nights sleep, having stayed up a bit later than he planned looking for references to religion or such.. though after perusing the whole index repeatedly and thoroughly he didn't find anything other than "Chapter Two: Part 3: Religious Relics" which, after glancing through it, appears to be a listing of various religious artifacts, and what it is thought they are capable of.  It'll take about an hour or 2 of reading to read that whole section of the chapter, though.

In the (Very) early morning you're all gathered at the stable hands, getting your selves together and getting your rides.  Rocheleen waits till you are all ready and heads off.  

After a few hours ride along the muddy trails, you pass into grassland which, although still howling with _Strong_ wind, and pouring rain, is less muddy and seems easier for your mounts to move through.  Another half-hour of riding through this and you all hear a high-pitched Screech coming from the left of you, perhaps a few hundred feet off.

OOC: Sight range is only about a hundred feet in this weather.


----------



## Thels (Jul 16, 2003)

When you meet up in the stables at the morning, you'll notice Deirdre changed her outfit thoroughly. She's now wearing a heavy armor, with a large sword and shield strapped to either side. Her cloak, bracelet and rings are gone, though she still wears the lightning symbol on a chain around her neck and the silver earrings. She's carrying a quite loaded backpack.
__________________________________________________
Deirdre pulls Dana's reigns when hearing the screech. She looks around both to check the other's reactions and to check the surroundings within sight (how limited that might be) for natural obstacles that could be used for cover, thinking both on places to cover behind later as well as places other people could be taking cover behind. It's just a screech, but glancing around doesn't hurt.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 16, 2003)

As the group rides, Jillian still wonders about her choice of ponies. Although she chose the ordinary, brown one.... But there was that strange glint in its eyes. For the last hour she has been pondering her choice of this pony over the wild one. As she starts to wonder what that glint might be, she hears the high-pitched screech off to the left. She slows her pony and looks in the direction of the screech. Not seeing anything, she turns her ear in that direction and strains to hear anything of interest.


----------



## doghead (Jul 17, 2003)

_We should have put some riders on the flanks. Not a good start._

Hoegor pulls up along with the others and tries to place the sound.

OOC: Listen +8; Wilderness +4. Does it sound like a human or beast, is at a cry of pain or aggression?

"Anyone have any idea what that was?"


----------



## shaff (Jul 17, 2003)

"No idea, but im sure we will find out soon."

Jeremy pulls out his shield just in case.


----------



## bruin (Jul 17, 2003)

If the screech sounds aggressive, like a monster, or he can't tell what it sounds like, Haldamir looks for cover and a spot to tie up his horse if he needs to dismount.

If the screech sounds like a person or animal in pain, Haldamir will advance cautiously in the direction of the screech, moving slowly and carefully surveying whatever lies before him.  

_William seemed to be worried about a possible ambush.  Best be careful, it could be a trap,_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## doghead (Jul 17, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *"No idea, but im sure we will find out soon."
> *




"That is a possibility." 

Hoegor swings his shield off his pommel and pulls it on. He sets the butt of his spear on his stirrup.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 17, 2003)

It sounded vaguely painful, but none of you can place whether it was humanoid, animal, or what.

You approach carefully and after a moment of moving forwards, can start to see a figure moving towards town, coming from the general direction of the frontier border.  It seems to be limping slowly.


----------



## doghead (Jul 17, 2003)

"There. Coming this way. It looks like its hurt. But who knows. We should fan out a little, 10 yards apart. I think we should move carefully."


----------



## Thels (Jul 17, 2003)

Deirdre opens her mouth to make a suggestion when Hoegor makes his. When he's done, she whispers: "Correct. Though I'm not so sure if he's coming towards us, or merely passing us on his way to town. A single figure out here in the storm raises curiousity though. Everyone keep your eyes open, it might be a diversity to draw our attention."

When the figure comes closer by, Deirdre will try to detect any evil aura's surrounding the creature.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 17, 2003)

Deirdre moves towards the figure while the rest spread out.  Once she gets closer she realizes that this is not only an evil person, but it's obviously not even ALIVE... Rather than limping, it seems to be shuffling along, it's now-visible face is gaunt and hollow, though it looks like it was once elven.

Jillian, moving up from behind the figure, comes across a dead body laying on the ground in a path directly behind it, half of its chest ripped apart.  She didn't even notice it until she was right beside it, but it loks VERY fresh.

Hoegar and Haldamir spot some more figures coming this way, and as Deirdre said, they're not heading for you, but rather towards the town.  In all, Hoegar and haldamir see 4 figures (Counting the original), and the rest see only the original figure.

H+H also see that the 3 new figures are coming up behind Jillian, one no more than 10 feet behind her, the others 30' away.  #1 is about 40 feet from most of you.


----------



## Thels (Jul 17, 2003)

_In Heironeous' name, what is this horrifying creature. Best to rid the world of it and let the corpse have it's final rest._

Deirdre grabs her sword and shield while ordering Dana to ride towards the zombie and attack it. Praying for guidance from Heironeous, she swings her own sword at the beast herself too.


----------



## bruin (Jul 17, 2003)

Haldamir moves over to Jillian's position and dismounts, giving her a warning about the advancing figures.  If he can he'll interpose his body in between the closest one and Jillian.

(OOC: will the horses remain docile when we dismount or do we have to tie them to something?  Or did we leave them when we fanned out earlier?)


----------



## shaff (Jul 17, 2003)

Realizing only the original one, Jeremy sees the paladin trot towards it and waits for others.


----------



## doghead (Jul 18, 2003)

"We've got company! Lots of company!"Hoegor roars. He looks aound to assess the situation.

_I doubt many of us are capable of fighting from horseback, and we can't afford to lose them. Damn, Haldamir is already off his horse. The Paladin can handle herself._

"To me! To me! Let's pull back and regroup!"

_I have to give Haldamir some time to remount._

Hoegor wheels his horse and charges past the creature approaching Jillian, stabbing at it with his spear.

"Remount Haldamir, now's not the time for a fight."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 20, 2003)

As you close with the undead creatures, your horses are obviously spooked, and seem to not want to go forward, but some careful handling (Handle Animal check) and Haladmir manages to get his horse over to Jillian, jumping off and guarding her back.

Just as the creature raises a hand and brings it down to smash the small one, Haldamir inserts himself between them, taking the blow on his arm as he raises it to defend himself .  The blow stings, and is sure to leave a mark, but fortunately did not break the skin (3 damage)

Jeremy and Jillian seem stunned by the sudden appearance of more, and only realize the danger they're in at the last second, when Hoegar shouts out a warning.

Deirdre and Dana charge the nearest beast, collectively mowing it down, though it leaves a trail of bloody marks along Dana's flanks as it goes down (2 damage to Dana)

Hoegar charges at the creature that just struck Haldamir, jabbing it with his spear but not seeming to do much more than rip a piece of flesh off its side as he goes by.

The remaining three shuffle closer, one of them coming up beside Hoegar as he wheels around after his charge, and reaches out, digging its claws into his leg painfully, though he manages to pull away before it gets a good grip (4 damage to Hoegar)

Never tried this before online, lets see if it works: 
Battle Map: 
- is 5'.
O=Hoegar (4 damage)
A=Haldamir (3 damage)
H=Haldamirs Horse
D=Deirdre (Dana: 2 damage)
E=Jeremy
I=Jillian
K=Kordrim
R=Rocheleen
Z=Zombie (4 left, 1 dead)


- - - - - K - - - R - - - - 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
- - - - - - O Z - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - - - - - Z - - 
- - - - - I A Z - - - - - - 
- - - - - - H - - - - - - - 
- - D - - - - - - - - Z - - 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - -  
- - - - E - - - - - - - - -


----------



## bruin (Jul 20, 2003)

Screaming at the top of his lungs to grab the zombies' attention, Haldamir yells "I'll distract them, get the horses out of here then come back and help!"

He moves 5 ft. diagonally forward and to his left, (OOC: see updated battle map below) placing himself into a flanked position inbetween the two closest zombies, and in the path of the third.  He doesn't attack, but tries to yell to get their attention and focuses on dodging their attacks.

(OOC: total defense +6 Dodge with my Tumble ranks, apply Dodge feat to one of the flanking zombies for an additional +1).

- - - - - - O Z - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - A - - - Z - - - 
- - - - - I - Z - - - - - - 
- - - - - - H - - - - - - - - 
- - D - - - - - - - - Z - - 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
- - - - E - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Thels (Jul 20, 2003)

A rimple of satisfaction thrives through Deirdre's body as the zombie is scattered beneath Dana's hooves. _No mercy for these vile creatures!_ Hoping Dana can bear her wounds for now, Deirdre turns around to look at the rest of the group, alerted by Hoegor and Haldamir's warnings. Haldamir seems to be in a tight situation, no longer on his horse, but unreachable as Jillian, Hoegor and his own horse are blocking the way. Hoegor seems okay, but none of the others has horses trained for combat. Deirdre yells: "Indeed, get out of here! You too Haldamir, you're too vulnerable like that."Spotting one in the open (Lower right one on the map), Deirdre orders Dana to approach it and take it down just like the first one.

[Deirdre 17/17 hp, Dana 28/30 hp]

OOC: Where are Kordrim and Rocheleen? I like the battlemap! It's plain and simple, but gives us a good view of the current situation. This also allows usto make use of certain feats and combat skills that practically only work on a battle map.


----------



## doghead (Jul 20, 2003)

Hoegor wheels Godsfoot around to face the shambling one. The old warhorse rears up above the creature and and comes crashing down, iron shod hooves slashing through the air. The blood pounds through his veins and Hoegar roars incomprehensible obsenities at the monster.

Out of the corner of his eye he sees Haldamir just yards away. _If I can just take this monster down, I can pull Haldamir up and out with me._

"To me Haldamir, to me!"

HP: 25/21


----------



## shaff (Jul 21, 2003)

Jeremy will attempt to turn all the undead to get them away from us so we can gather the horses.


OOC: do u want to roll for it, or do u want me to?  If im not in range i will move into range.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2003)

OODM: Waiting on Kordrim and Jillian.  And about the map, you're right, Kordrim and Rochelleen should be there, I'll Edit them into my last post.

Also, I like the way Bruin just changed the map when he posted his.  Could everyone include an updated map showing their movement?  Then I only have to update to show deaths, and NPC/badguy movement, and I don't 'misinterpret' what u mean when u say "Move 10 feet forward then left" or wtvr..

Just Cut+paste from whoever posted last, and replace your letter with a - then replace the - where u want to move with your letter.


----------



## batchie (Jul 22, 2003)

Seeing that his comrades are in a bit of striffe Kordrim comes forward and keeps an eye on what the zombies are doing ready to cast a spell should he the need arise.

- - - - K- - - - - - - - - - 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  
- - - - - - O Z - - - - - -
- - - - - - - A - - - Z - - -
- - - - - I - Z - - - - - -
- - - - - - H - - - - - - - -
- - D - - - - - - - - Z - -
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - E - - - - - - - - - -

--
ooc : wasnt sure where to start so just went 10' above everyone else. hope that was ok.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 22, 2003)

Jillian curses under her breath. (How'd we get into this mess.) She fumbles for a dart in her backpack...


----------



## Thels (Jul 22, 2003)

Including Deirdre's new location:


- - - - K - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - O Z - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - A - - - Z - - -
- - - - - I - Z - - - - - - -
- - - - - - H - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - D Z - - -
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - E - - - - - - - - - -


tip: Put {font=courier} {/font} around the battle map to make it easier to read.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2003)

Haldamir inserts himself between the two zombies, taunting them to attack him.  The one nearest Kordrim and Rocheleen turns to strike at him, but the other seems to not notice him, and raises a claw to grab the rider-less horse.

Jillian manages to pull a dart out and is ready to attack/flee/whatever

Jeremy moves forward resolutely, his holy symbol held in front of him as he commands the zombies to be gone, and his symbol begins to glow like a miniature sun.  Unfortunately, either his connection to Pelor is weakened b/c of the ever-present storm, or these zombies are resistant to his powers... or maybe he's just had an unlucky breack, because none of them flee, though the one that turned to attack Haldamir's horse puts its arms up in front of it and ceases it's attack.

Deirdre charges the next one, but during her charge Dana slips in the thick mud.  Deirdre's excellent handling helps her recovers before she goes down, but it throws her course off just enough that the paladin is unable to run down the foul abomination.

Hoegar rears Godsfoot, and the war-horses powerful iron shod hooves smash into the zombie, rendnig off one of its arms, though it fails to go down.

Kordrim steps forward, watching as the zombies strike.  

The zombie near Hoegar and Haldamir lashes out at the dodging Haldamir, but he is ready for it and manages to avoid (Barely) the blow.

Rocheleen quickly pulls out a bow and puts an arrow into the zombie that is still closing with the group.  It thuds into the things chest but it doesn't seem to notice it.

As Deirdre is wheeling Dana back around to get aimed at the zombie once more, it reaches out and grabs onto her Thigh, digging its claws in and not letting go (6 damage) it tries to yank her from the saddle but does little more than jostle her and send a shot of pain up her leg.

The final zombie, with the arrow in its chest, shambles forward, striking out at Haldamir but missing.

And finally, Haldamir's horse shys away from the creatures, whinying in fear though it doesn't bolt.


- - K - - - R - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - O Z - - - - -
- - - - - A Z - - - -
- - - I - Z - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - - 
- H - - E - - - D Z - 


PS. I'll make the battle-maps bigger/smaller as needed to fit everyone.


----------



## bruin (Jul 25, 2003)

_Am I speaking bloody elven?_ Haldamir thinks in irritation, seeing that Hoegar and Jillian didn't retreat.  "I said get out of here so that we can come back and fight them on our terms!" he screams.  

Seeing that his horse is now clear and he can mount safely, Haldamir thinks _I can't distract these things forever.  If the others don't have the good sense to clear out when I give them the chance, that's their problem._  He then launches himself into a spinning roll diagonally back to his horse and remounts it.

OOC: Double Move, Tumble +11 to avoid AoO, apply Dodge to zombie with highest initiative (whichever one seemed to attack him first last time)


- - K - - - R - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - O Z - - - - -
- - - - - - Z - - - -
- - - I - Z - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - - 
- A - - E - - - D Z -


----------



## shaff (Jul 25, 2003)

Dumbfounded that his turning didnt work Jeremy moves to where he thinks everyone was told to meet.

OOC: if this isnt where we were meeting lemme know.


- - K - - - R - - - -
- - - E - - - - - - -
- - - - O Z - - - - -
- - - - - - Z - - - -
- - - I - Z - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - - 
- A - - - - - - D Z -


----------



## bruin (Jul 25, 2003)

shaff said:
			
		

> *Dumbfounded that his turning didnt work Jeremy moves to where he thinks everyone was told to meet.
> 
> OOC: if this isnt where we were meeting lemme know.*




OOC: Haldamir is going to retreat to the road and tie his horse to something there, then get ready to fight on foot.  I'm assuming that's beyond the top of the map a ways, as that's where Rocheleen was coming from.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2003)

Yes, the path was about 140' off the top of the map.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 25, 2003)

Jillian takes aim at the zombie directly to east of her and tosses the dart at it. "Take that you undead beastie!"

OOG: Perhaps you could use numbers for the bad guys. That way we can designate our opponents better.


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2003)

"Blood and Ashes!", Hoegor snarls under his breath as he realises that both he and Haldamir had been trying to do the same thing. 

_This is what you get when you don't organise yourself properly. We were careless ..._

Taking advantage of the shambler's slight stagger resulting from Godsfoot's blow, Hoegor kicks the warhorse forwards and past the abomination, driving his spear towards its chest. Passing the creature, Hoegor swings his horse around in an arc, pulling up a little to one side of Rocheleen.

OOC: Hoegar is facing 10 o'clock. If he lost his spear he will pull out his sword.

As he swings around, he notices Jeremy walking straight through the center of the fray.

_For God's sake! I hope that you know what you are doing priest._


-  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -
-  -  K -  -  -  R - O -  -
-  -  -  E -  -  -  -  -  -  -
-  -  -  -  -  Z -  -  -  -  -
-  -  -  -  -  -  Z -  -  -  -
-  -  -  I  -  Z -  -  -  -  -
-  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  - 
-  A -  -  -  -  -  -  D  Z -


----------



## Thels (Jul 25, 2003)

Deirdre lets go a little shreek as the Zombie gets hold of her. Looking angry at the Zombie, she focuses her divine power to slash down her sword on the creature, trying to take it out, while she orders Dana to move on.

OOC: Smite Evil, +4 to hit, +2 damage

New location when possible:
-  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -
-  -  K -  -  -  R - O -  -
-  -  -  E -  -  -  -  -  -  -
-  -  -  -  -  Z -  -  D  -  -
-  -  -  -  -  -  Z -  -  -  -
-  -  -  I  -  Z -  -  -  -  -
-  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  - 
-  A -  -  -  -  -  -  -  Z -


----------



## batchie (Jul 26, 2003)

Tying his horse to a nearby tree Kordrim dismounts and goes to where the rest of the party are retreating to. 



- - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - K R - O - -
- - - E - - - - - - -
- - - - - Z - - D - -
- - - - - - Z - - - -
- - - I - Z - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - -
- A - - - - - - - Z -


----------



## shaff (Jul 26, 2003)

OOC: Kordrim i think we are retreating on the horses so we can tie them up by the road...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 30, 2003)

Haldamir flips past the zombies to his horse, remounting.

Jillian pops a dart into the zombie near her(#1), scoring a good hit and puting it into the things eye, though it obviously doesn't feel any pain from it.

Jeremy moves back towards Rocheleen and Kordrim.

Deirdre smites the zombie in half with a great heave, its fingers unclenching as the arm drops from her leg.  She then turns and moves to regroup with the others.

Hoegar Stabs at the injured zombie, knocking his head off in a fury as he charges by (Lucky bastard got max damage.)

Kordrim ties up his horse to a tree about 10' away (It's a very lightly wooded area) and moves forward again

Rocheleen puts another pair of arrows into the zombie she had just shot(#2).  It staggers under the rain of arrows, but fails to go down.

The remaining Zombies turn after the seemingly helpless one, both moving towards Jillian and trying to grab her.  Though she is able to dodge the first one, the second coming in from above and grabs her shoulder painfully, digging in (4 damage).


- - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - K R - O - -
- - - E - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - D - -
- - - 2 - - - - - - -
- - - I 1 - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - -
- A - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 30, 2003)

Jillian kicks at her pony's sides and gets him moving toward Haldamir.


- - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - K R - O - -
- - - E - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - D - -
- - - 2 - - - - - - -
- - - - 1 - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - -
- A - - - - - - - - -
I - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## bruin (Jul 30, 2003)

Haldamir draws three shuriken as he moves his horse towards the road a little ways, then swivels up next to Jeremy and casts the shuriken at zombie 2.


- - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - K R - O - -
- - A E - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - D - -
- - - 2 - - - - - - -
- - - I 1 - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## doghead (Jul 31, 2003)

OOC: assuming the following after Jillian and Haldamir have acted:

- - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - K R - O - -
- - A E - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - D - -
- - - 2 - - - - - - -
- - - - 1 - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - -
I - - - - - - - - - -

IC: _The creatures are exposed! A solid charge here could finish this, and if we don't the others can let loose after we pass them_

Hoegar kicks Godsfoot forward into a charge towards the pair of shambling abominations, his spear lowered. (going for #2). As he passes Dierdre he roars, "With me Paladin, with me!"

Passing the creatures, Hoegor pulls up alongside Jillian, swinging Godsfoot around to once more face the creatures. 

- - - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - K R - - - -
- - - A E - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - D - -
- - - - 2 - - - - - - -
- - - - - 1 - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - - -
O - - - - - - - - - - -
- I - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## shaff (Jul 31, 2003)

Jeremy will move closer to the others and the road.

- - - - - E - - - - - -
- - - - - - K R - - - -
- - - A - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - D - -
- - - - 2 - - - - - - -
- - - - - 1 - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - - -
O - - - - - - - - - - -
- I - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## batchie (Aug 7, 2003)

Seeing that the way has opened up Kordrim pulls out his crossbow and lets  rip at zombie #1 


- - - - - E - - - - - -
- - - - - - K R - - - -
- - - A - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - D - -
- - - - 2 - - - - - - -
- - - - - 1 - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - - -
O - - - - - - - - - - -
- I - - - - - - - - - -
 


---
ooc
to hit -  +2
damage - +0


----------



## Thels (Aug 9, 2003)

Deirdre pulls the reigns and turns to face the 2 remaining zombies. While riding towards the left zombie, she yells towards Jillian and those around them: "Fall back! I can take them."

OOC: Riding towards alongside Zombie 1. If Jillian is still in melee with the zombies when Deirdre gets there, she'll try to position in between Jillian and the Zombies. If Jillian's gone, she'll simply attack Zombie 1.


- - - - - E - - - - - -
- - - - - - K R - - - -
- - - A - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - 2 - - - - - - -
- - - - - 1 - - - - - -
- - - - - - D - - - - -
O - - - - - - - - - - -
- I - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2003)

Haldamir moves forward, flinging the shuriken into the zombie, slicing it's arm badly, so that it hangs just by a thread, but the creature still refuses to die.

Jillian, seeing herself surrounded and alone, withdraws away from the zombies, following Haldamir.
(I Ad-libed it since Haldamir moved from the spot Tailspinner thought he was at.  See map.)

Jeremy moves away from the battle, back towards the road.

Deirdre rides up and easily chops down the zombie, cleaving it's head off.

Hoegar, charging in with Deirdre, skewers the remaining zombie, carrying the upper half of its now-limp body with him a few strides as Godsfoot comes to a stop.

Kordrim and Rocheleen, seeing all the zombies dead, scan around with their weapons ready, but seeing nothing, eventually put them down.

*Combats over, but here's the end map*

- - - - E - - - - - -
I - - - - K R - - - -
- - A - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - -
- O - - - - - - - - -
- - D - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - -

Rocheleen moves forward as the group gathers up again, Hoegar shaking the dead weight off of his spear.   "We did not foresee anything like this.. I shall have to inform Master Willian of it when he contacts me tonight.  Is everyone allright?"  She looks around at everyone, now soaked in mud from the fight.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 25, 2003)

The small halfling checks herself and her gear quickly.

"I believe I am fine."

Jillian looks around at the group.

"Did anyone get hurt?"

She sighs.

"I must admit that this type of thing is not my specialty. But should we run across any locked doors or deadly traps, I assure you I am quite capable."

She smiles a weak smile.


----------



## Thels (Aug 25, 2003)

Deirdre dismounts and leads Dana back to the group. "We were all takes by surprise, little one. No need to apologize. It seems like one of the zombies got to you. Here, let me help you." Dana says as she stretches out her arms towards Jillian.

OOC: Lay on Hands if Jillian allows.

[Deirdre 11/17 hp, Dana 28/30 hp, Lay on Hands 8/8, Smite Evil 0/1]


----------



## doghead (Aug 25, 2003)

*Hoegor*

Hoegor finally shakes the disgusting thing of his spear and looks around the battle field.

"We did quite well, considering our lack of planning," he says, struggling to keep is face properly stern. 

Wheeling Godsfoot around, he then carefully he walks Godsfoot around the dead creatures, keeping his distance, checking to see that they will be staying that way. Once done he turns Godsfoot around once more and trots him back towards where the others are gathering. As he approaches he stands up in his stirrups and roars out a tribal battlecry.

Turning to Dierdre he shouts, "You fight like a barbarian! I might come to like you yet!"

Once more back at the group, Hoegor swings off Godsfoot and carefully checks him for wounds.


----------



## batchie (Aug 25, 2003)

Seeing that all the zombies had been dealt with before Kordrim could get a shot of he returns the bolt to his pack and hooks the crossbow back on his belt.

Hearing the paladin ask if anyone was injured he gives his answer. "No wounds over here Deirdre."

Looking around he sees everyone is returning to the relative safety of the road so he goes and fetches his horse and remounts .


----------



## bruin (Aug 26, 2003)

"Just a nasty scratch, nothing too deep" Haldamir replies.  _So this is why the order prefers we travel on foot,_ he thinks, critically reviewing in his mind the general ineptitude of his performance in the fight.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 28, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> "Just a nasty scratch, nothing too deep" Haldamir replies.  _So this is why the order prefers we travel on foot,_ he thinks, critically reviewing in his mind the general ineptitude of his performance in the fight.




"Perhaps we should be on our way back to the road, then" Says Rocheleen "The sooner we get there, the sooner we can put an end to this dismal and unatural storm."

with that, she turns to head back to the road, checking to make sure you're all following her.


----------



## doghead (Aug 28, 2003)

As the group falls in behind Rocheleen, Hoegor asks, "Perhaps we should prepare ourselves a little. Someone with good eyes up front at least."


----------



## doghead (Aug 30, 2003)

With a snarled curse at the lack of response, Hoegor digs his heels in to Godsfoot flanks. Horse and dogs leap forwards as one and the small group streams past Rocheleen towards the road.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> With a snarled curse at the lack of response, Hoegor digs his heels in to Godsfoot flanks. Horse and dogs leap forwards as one and the small group streams past Rocheleen towards the road.




"I would agree, though I'll be too busy making sure we don't get lost to keep an eye out for threats.."


----------



## doghead (Aug 30, 2003)

Hoegor pulls up at the road and waits for the others. As they approach, he moves on ahead, keeping the rest of the party in view, but maintaining the distance between them.

00C: With the weather, I guess that would be about 50 yards? (Spot +6)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 2, 2003)

Jillian rides in the middle of the group. She tries to watch as best she can for dangers around them.


----------



## Thels (Sep 2, 2003)

OOC: Was waiting for a reply from Tailspinner. Just gonna assume Jillian accepted now.



			
				hoegor said:
			
		

> "You fight like a barbarian! I might come to like you yet!"




Deirdre looks back at the Barbarian: "Well, from you I think that can be considered a compliment. Thank you."

Noting the wounds on Dana's hooves, Deirdre channels her healing light into the horse, curing the wounds, before getting back in the saddle and riding with the rest. "Carefull out there, Hoegor!"


----------



## doghead (Sep 3, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> <para snip>
> <para snip>
> <para snip>"Carefull out there, Hoegor!"




Hoegor grins.

"I'll leave my dead body on the road to warn you if I run across anything too dangerous for me to handle."

Turning to his dogs, Hoegor says quietly, "See. These civilised women find barbarian charm irresistable. 

"Hah!" he kicks his horse onwards.


----------



## bruin (Sep 3, 2003)

Haldamir silently falls to the back of the group.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 4, 2003)

Rocheleen giggles a bit as Hoegar rides off, though nobody else (Save Hoegar, though he's gone ahead now) seems to know what she's laughing about.  She then presses on, signalling directions to Hoegar every once in a while, to make sure they stay on the right path.

The rest of your travel is uneventful, and within an hour you find yourselves walking on rocky ground, to the obvious relief of most, no longer having to sludge through inch-deep mud.  

Rocheleen sets up a camp for the night (Though the only indication you have of it becoming night is that the incessant gloom deepens into a darkness in which you can't see more than 10 feet.).  Though the ever-present rain is pouring hard, Rocheleen manages to get a fire under the over-hanging branches of a huge oak tree.  As you huddle around the fire trying to warm your drenched and weary bodies, you discuss sleeping arangements and watches.  It turns out to be unneccesary for that night, though.  You all have an uneventful night, though the cold, and wetness can only be staved off so much by the fire.

(anyone injured heals 1 HP, though anyone without both a tent and a sleeping bag is rather uncomfortable from the poor night of sleep.

You leave in the morning after eating a quick breakfast, setting out on the trail again.  Less than an hour after you've left, however, Hoegar hears growling and sees some dark shapes moving around just outside of his vision through the rain.


----------



## Thels (Sep 4, 2003)

OOC: Deirdre spent her last 2 points from Lay on Hands on Haldamir before she went to sleep.

[Deirdre 12/17 hp, Dana 30/30 hp, Lay on Hands 8/8, Smite Evil 1/1]


----------



## doghead (Sep 5, 2003)

*Hoegor | hp 22/25 |*

Hoegor brings Godsfoot to a halt and shifts his weight onto the stirrups. He raises his right hand and waves his spear over his head slowly.

_I hope that they understand._

As he does so, he peers intently into the rain ahead, trying to hear or see any more (Spot +6, Listen +8).

_One ... more than one ... Animal? ... Humanoid. No wait ... _

Below him, Godsfoot shifts slightly.

_Aye. Another battle so soon it looks like. We are indeed blessed my friend._

OOC: Are the shapes ahead of me?


----------



## Thels (Sep 5, 2003)

Deirdre slows down, riding stepfoot towards the barbarian, meanwhile concentrating, trying to sense any evil aura's nearby.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2003)

Rocheleen slows, holding up a hand to the rest of the party "there may be danger" she speaks softly, just audible over the wind and rain.

Deirdre can hear low growling but can't see anything.  As she Approaches Hoegar, he is staring intently into the rain, seeing a few forms moving around (Ahead, and to both sides).  They're not humanoid, they appear long and four legged, and suddenly it clicks into Hoegars brain... 'wolves..'  

The Wolves have been getting more and more desperate lately with food so hard to find in storm, one pack even came into town several days ago, killing a few peasants and retreating with them.

EDIT :And no, deirdre doesn't sense any evil... BOth the horses seem very uncomfortable, though.


----------



## doghead (Sep 6, 2003)

Hearing the distinctive sound of a horse approaching from behind, Hoegor is pleased when his guess as to the identity is confirmed by the appearence of Deirdre on her heavy horse to one side.

"Wolves, made bold by hunger recently. Nothing that a little fire and fury wouldn't fix."

Hoegor barks a guttural cry and twirls the spear so he is holding it butt forward.

"I  don't have the fire but ... "

As Storm and Teeth bound past Hoegor kicks Godsfoot forward with a wordless roar.

OOC: I know little of wolves but am assuming that they attack weakness. Hoegor would probably know if thats wrong - WildernessLore +4, Handle Animal +6.


----------



## bruin (Sep 9, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> As Storm and Teeth bound past Hoegor kicks Godsfoot forward with a wordless roar.




Seeing Hoegor charging forward, Haldamir quickly ties his horse to a nearby tree and runs forward to get a look at the situation.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 10, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> Seeing Hoegor charging forward, Haldamir quickly ties his horse to a nearby tree and runs forward to get a look at the situation.




Anyone Else?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 10, 2003)

Seeing the others charge forward, Jillian urges her mount forward. Not sure what is happening she approaches cautiously.


----------



## Thels (Sep 10, 2003)

Deirdre, not seeing any of the wolves, rides after Hoegor, meanwhile trying to calm Dana down. "How many do you see, Hoeger? Any way we could avoid them? Wolves are just mere animals."


----------



## doghead (Sep 10, 2003)

OOC: I have no idea really. I am just hoping that they will scatter.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2003)

As the two dogs and the warrior charge forward, they see that there are only 2 wolves ahead of them, which quickly back away, always staying just at the edge of your vision.  You don't chase them too far, though, feeling that if you get seperated from your companions by too much they may attack.  The dogs seem to want to chase after them, though, and ar looking off to either side, sniffing the air and growling.


----------



## Thels (Sep 18, 2003)

"Hoegor, let's hold. If these wolves don't want to fight us, then there's no need for us to fight them. Let's move on to our target with caution." Deirdre holds still and waits for the others.


----------



## bruin (Sep 24, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> "Hoegor, let's hold. If these wolves don't want to fight us, then there's no need for us to fight them. Let's move on to our target with caution." Deirdre holds still and waits for the others.




OOC: sorry, things unexpectedly got busy.

_Hoegor_
Hearing Deirdre's words, Hoegor pulls up and slows Godsfoot down, turning the horse around and calling to the dogs.  _What are they sniffing at_ he wonders, seeing their unusual attention off to the sides.  _The wolves were further off I thought..._  He will return back to the group if unimpeded.


----------



## shaff (Sep 25, 2003)

Jeremy has his weapon and shield ready in case they move to attack.  He prepares to heal the wounded if needed.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 26, 2003)

The party regroups and continues, though for the next few hours they catch glimpses of movement at the edges of their vision, and the dogs and horses seem on edge through the entire trip.  The finally, however, arrive at their destination.

The appearance of the temple itself is a sudden event, with nothing to tell that you are closing in on it, it appears very ghostly when you all come close enough that the temple seems to jump out at you, suddenly visible through the dense rain.  The horses and dogs seem to still be jittery, it must be the temple.  Hoegar is certain that the wolves stopped following you half an hour back (As it was then that the horses calmed, and the dogs stopped sniffing), but the animals are now acting up again, this time shying from the temple.

Deirdre can sense a lingering evil over the whole area, and the rest of you get a general sense of foreboding as you enter the temple grounds.  
there is but one building still standing that you can see, a domed thing 10 feet tall and about 30 feet to a side.


----------



## Thels (Sep 27, 2003)

"Seems like this is the place." Deirdre says as she dismounts. "I don't like the sense of this. Before we actually go in, we should find ourselves a campsite, and I'd rather not have it too close by."


----------



## doghead (Sep 29, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> "Seems like this is the place." Deirdre says as she dismounts. "I don't like the sense of this. Before we actually go in, we should find ourselves a campsite, and I'd rather not have it too close by."




Hoegor remains mounted as the rest of the party draw up alongside himself and Dierdre. "I would agree normally. Close enough that Rocheleen can see the temple, and anything that comes or goes and with plenty of firewood to keep the wolves away from the horses at night, unless Rocheleen has other methods to do so at her disposal.

"But given the currrent boldness of the wolves, and the difficulty of maintaining a fire in this rain, perhaps we should consider the idea of making camp in the building. I suspect that most of the work is going to be done underground. We have the afternoon left to us, we should use it to clear the building above ground and secure it."

OOC: Met the wolves an hour after breakfast, then travelled a few more hours before coming to the temple. Is that right?


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

Deirdre raises her voice a little as she replies to the barbarian: "We should build camp where we can get some rest. I am unable to rest here and I doubt Jeremy will find any solitude around here either. I don't know how the others feel like camping at a hounted place, but I doubt any of them is eager to. We should be able to find ourselves a spot with no wolves without too much troubles, shouldn't we?"


----------



## doghead (Sep 29, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Deirdre raises her voice a little as she replies to the barbarian: "We should build camp where we can get some rest. I am unable to rest here and I doubt Jeremy will find any solitude around here either. I don't know how the others feel like camping at a hounted place, but I doubt any of them is eager to. We should be able to find ourselves a spot with no wolves without too much troubles, shouldn't we?"




Hoegor draws a deep breath and makes to reply before suddenly clamping closed his mouth. The muscles in his jaw work for a moment before he releases the breath slowly.

"Perhaps you are right, paladin. But we have some hours of daylight left, let us use them to scout out the grounds and possibly even establish control of the building above ground. If we need to we can fall back and pitch camp later.

"Two parties, one going around the perimeter to the right, the other to the left. We can meet on the other side, where we will more than likely shoot each other as we come out of the mists. OK, not a great idea. Perhaps it would be better if I went alone, or with one other. We could be back in thirty minutes. If we start screaming, you could come and rescue us, or me ... if you felt so inclined that is."

Under his breath Hoegor mutters to himself, "It would be so much easier if we were all barabrians. Everyone would just let out a great warcry and we would all just rush in ... "


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 1, 2003)

The small halfling dismounts from her pony and looks around.

"I can search for any possible traps. This is where I can be of most use at the moment."

She looks to the others.


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

"Okay, let's explore the area for now, but I still strongly suggest we find our campside elsewhere. Jillian, I doubt there are traps here out in the open. At the entrances they would be likely, but we shouldn't mess with that yet. But sure, look around. Take care, come back or yell if there are troubles."

Deirdre leads Dana over to Rocheleen, and stralls over the site, trying to get a global picture of the layout.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 3, 2003)

It is somewhere in the early to mid afternoon, though with the cloud cover that just means it's hazy instead of dark.  Jillian begins moving throughout the ruins, Hoegar watching her back as the others move in behind them move slowly, generally checking out the place above grounds.

The general sense of evil and foreboding is all around, though it gets no greater, and you find nothing of any note, most of the buildings left are nothing but a set of walls, and Jillian finds no signs of any traps or hidden secrets.  

By the time you've finished scouting out all of the above grounds, Rocheleen returns from looking around the forest area nearby just in time to meet you in front of the entrance to the stairs going down.

"There are a few clearings nearby, but nothing sheltered other than these ruins." She says to you as she approaches.


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2003)

Somewhat taken aback by the casual way in which the others just wander down into the grounds, he shrugs, mutters something under his breath and carefully follows them down the slight slope to the grounds of temple with his two dogs flanking him. After a careful search of the grounds Hoegor returns to where the others are gathering around Rocheleen.

"There doesn't appear to be anything unusual around the grounds, and no other ways in or out except for the stairs leading down. I still think the safest place to set up camp would be in Temple building. It will provide protection from the wolves and we can guard the stairs. So long as we can clear everything as we go down, Rocheleen and the horses should be safe behind us. If we can't clear everything, then we return to the surface and relocate the campsite. 

"Thats just my suggestion," Hoegor adds awkwardly, obviously trying to strike a concillatory tone.


----------



## Thels (Oct 6, 2003)

Deirdre sighs as she looks over the rubbles. "It's not so much as a bad place strategically spoken. It's just the aura of this place. I don't feel comfortable at all. Rocheleen, how large are these clearings?"


----------



## doghead (Oct 7, 2003)

"Aye. Rocheleen has seen both sites. Perhaps we have the wrong of it, it is Rocheleen's decision to make. She will be the one staying with the horses."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 8, 2003)

Jillian nods.

"Well then! Let us figure this out and get moving. I'm ready to get out of this unceasing rain."


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2003)

Hoegor glaces up as if he had forgotten about the rain, then turns to look at Rocheleen.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 13, 2003)

The small halfling nods to Hoegor and then turns to Rocheleen with a smile.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 14, 2003)

"I'ld feel safe in either place, but would prefer to be as close to the stairs as possible.  Lodging the horses in here will give them.. and myself.. relief from the rain, and I have faith in Master William's abilities, he has said the top most levels are safe, so I will stay here."  Rocheleen says as you all turn to her "The only question now is whether you want to wait for tommorow or start your search of the lower levels."


----------



## Thels (Oct 14, 2003)

Deirdre sighs: "Okay, we'll build camp here. In that case, we defenitely need to make sure the upper levels are clear before we make the night. Is everyone okay if we head down today, spending some of our remaining time of the day." Deirdre looks at the others, waiting for their decisions.


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2003)

"I agree with Lady Silvereyes. We should use what remains of the day to confirm what is below, and that it is secure.  We need not all go. Some could stay here to help make came and keep an eye on the stairs."*

*OOC: Those that are not here perhaps?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 14, 2003)

Jillian speaks up.

"I'll go! Anything to get out of this rain."

She waits to see who else is going.


----------



## Thels (Oct 14, 2003)

"Count me in. I want to know above what I'm going to spend the night." Deirdre stays quiet, trying to live with the fact that they'll be camping on here.


----------



## doghead (Oct 15, 2003)

Hoegor collects his lantern from his horses saddlebags. He pauses for a moment, considering something.

"We are just planning to scout out the top at this stage, then come back here for the night?"


----------



## doghead (Oct 18, 2003)

"I'll take that as a yes."

Hoegor swings his shield across his back and with the lantern in his left hand, his spear in his right, heads to the top of the stairs.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 21, 2003)

Jillian grabs her equipment and follows Hoegor toward the entrance.


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2003)

Hoegor moves towards the entrance being careful not to present hiself as a great big back lit target to anything that might be down there. At the top pushes his latern forwards and takes a look down the stairs.


----------



## Thels (Oct 21, 2003)

Deirdre follows the barbarian in full battlegear, also peering down, using her divine sight.

OOC: Detect Evil.


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2003)

Sensing the other two nearby Hoegor pulls back a bit.

"I'll go first if you want. But if someone could take the lantern, I'll be able to carry my shield in front of me rather than behind. A much better place for a shield, in front is."


----------



## Thels (Oct 21, 2003)

"I agree, so I prefer to keep a hold of this," Deirdre says, showing her shield to Hoegor. "Jillian, would you please? I'll be sure to prtect you."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 21, 2003)

Jillian nods and grabs the lantern. She tries to hold it as high as possible.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 21, 2003)

There doesn't seem to be anybody down the stairs, and Deirdre can't detect any evil beyond the normal dull presence.  What order are you going to go down in?

(OOC: Are Thels, Doghead, and Tailspinner the only Players left?  Anyone know what happened to Batchie, Bruin, or Shaff?)


----------



## doghead (Oct 22, 2003)

OOC: Looks like Hoegor or Dierdre first, with Jillian following with the lantern. The other "fighter should take the tail. Thels, which do you want?

 Haven't seen any of the others on the boards for a while.


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

OOC: As a player, I don't really care. As a paladin, I'd prefer to be in the lead.

"Hoegor, can you take the rear, while I lead? If we stick close together, we can aid each other as soon as possible." after that, Deirdre slowly moves down the stairs, keeping her divine sight up.


----------



## doghead (Oct 25, 2003)

Hoegor nods and drops back as the others start down the stairs.

"Keep an eye on the walls and ceiling so that nothing slips past us. We want to be sure that it is clear behind us."

Hoegor tucks the butt of his spear behind his shoulder, holding it point down so he can both turn and bring it up  quickly. Should anyone care to look closely enough, they would see a small smile on his face.

_If the passage widens then it may pay to move up front with the paladin, so longs as we can be sure that there is nothing behind us._

OOC: Cheers. See you in a week.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 31, 2003)

Jillian nods to Hoegor and Dierdre, and then follows them in.


----------



## doghead (Nov 6, 2003)

Hoegor gently *bumps* his spear butt against the back of his shoulder as they move down the stairs.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 12, 2003)

OOC: Well, Jemal is back after about 2-weeks, time to update stuff.

IC: 

The three brave souls enter the tunnel, leaving their companions above.  After 20 feet the tunnel widens into a 10X10 room, completely empty. The corridor continues on in the same direction on the other side of the room.

Deirdre doesn't sense any MORE evil than she has been sensing, and none of you can see any signs of recent inhabitation.  After another few minutes of walking, you come across a metal door, and the tunnel continues on into the darkness.  Jillian hears some faint scuttling sounds from the other side of the door, and Hoegar thinks he can hear breathing, but isn't sure if its from inside the room, or from his companions... though he hasn't noticed it during the walk with them.


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2003)

"I think I can hear breathing," Hoegor whispers to the others, "but I can't be sure.

"Check this room first?

"Lady Silvereyes in first, then myself? Or vice versa?"


----------



## Thels (Nov 13, 2003)

"Well, breathing is good," Deirdre whispers, "It means no undead. I'm in favor of checking the door. We don't want any surprises. If you don't mind, I'll go first, since I could sense something about the nature of the opposition. I don't take it any of you knows how to check for hidden devices like traps, do you?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2003)

Hoegor shakes his head.

"OK," again in a low voice. "You lead in, I'll hold the door."

He turns to their companion. 

"Jillian?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 13, 2003)

Jillian presses her small halfling ear against the door and listens...

(In a hushed voice)
"I hear something. It sounds like something is there. Standback while I check the door."

Jillian first tries to look for any traps that might be present around the door.
If a trap is found she will try to disarm it.
She will continue if she is successful.
Then she will check to see if the door is locked.
If it is, she will check for any trap that might be in the lock.
If a trap is found she will try to disarm it.
She will continue if she is successful.
Then she will try to pick the lock.
When all is done she will step back from the door and allow the others in first.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 14, 2003)

Jillian finds a needle in the doorknob, which is slightly covered with small blood splatters, as if the needle has been tripped numerous times.  There doesn't seem to be a way to disable it but it's easily bypassed by holding the doorknob in a specific way, and she also finds that the door isn't locked.  Once she's done,hoegar opens the door and Deirdre steps in, seeing a sleeping troll laying off to the side of this circular, 10' radius room.  He is on a small matress, and there are several things spread around, it seems like the place has just recently been moved into.  When Hoegar steps in, he spots a dead, partially eaten orc body behind the Troll's makeshift bed.  

Also you all note there's no other exits, and the door seems to be strangely fitted... Jillian figures out that it's supposed to lock from the outside, to keep things in.. just as she looks through the doorway and sees the troll begin stirring, sniffing the air.


----------



## Thels (Nov 15, 2003)

"Move back! Block the door!" Deirdre backs out of the room, pushing or pulling the others as she goes. Once outside, she shuts the doors and looks for some way to block it.


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2003)

Hoegor doesn't wait to be told twice and smoothly slips back outside, coming up against the opposit wall, shield and spear up and ready to defend the door if necessary.

_We should've taken it while it was still drowsy with sleep. No?_


----------



## Jemal (Nov 15, 2003)

Jillian's pretty sure she can lock it from the outside, there's a long bar inside of the door that slides right into a slot in the doorframe when the lock is turned.  Though you're all pretty certain from the snorting of the Troll that you should do something quickly.

(OOC: With the rolls I got for Jillian on this door, she could probably make it do a flip and knock the troll out by itself. *L* j/k, of course, but not joking about the fact that she knows this door inside out.)


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2003)

"Can you lock the door again Jillian? There's something rather ugly in there."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 17, 2003)

As Deirdre closes the door and Hoegor turns to ask if she can bar the door, the small halfling does just that. She moves up next to the paladin and quickly locks the door. Then she turns to her companions and says with a bit of smugness,

"Anything else you need?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2003)

Hoegor brings his spear up to his shield and salutes the little one with a grin.

"Not right now, but I am sure that there will be down the path."

Returning his attention to the door, he cautiously steps up to the door and listens carefully for any sounds from within.

[assuming that the thing is not busy trying to rip the door off its hinges]

"Now we have to decide. Do we go back and get the others to help us clear the room before moving on, or trust the door to keep it safely contained and move on?"

[Jemal, how far back is it to the camp? How long would it take Hoegor to get there and back?]


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

OOC: What others?

"I say we move on", Deirdre says, while keeping one ye at the door. Right now we came to make a quick inspection, not clear the whole place room for room. With the door locked, we can clear it later."


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2003)

Hoegor is silent for a moment. Then he nods slowly in agreement.

"As you say Paladin. There is no point in jumping into fights we can avoid.

Is this door sound, Jillian? Can we leave it to hold the troll?"

OOC: I know that there are no others, but Hoegor is still in blissful ingnorance. At least until we get back an find Jemal has killed them off in a surpise raid on the camp


----------



## Jemal (Nov 18, 2003)

As if on cue, something large slams into the door from the other side... presumably the troll.  After a few minutes of banging, the door shakes but doesn't fail, and the snarls on the other side subside until all that can be heard is frustrated growling.. it seems the door will hold, after all.  Unfortunately, the sounds were so loud they're still echoing down the halls.  

Hoegar could probably make it back up to the top of the stairs in two or three minutes if he hustled.


----------



## Thels (Nov 18, 2003)

"Seems like it's fine.", Deirdre notes, as the banging stops, "Do you think we should explore a little further? It helps if we know what we are facing next time."


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2003)

Hoegor listens to the sound of troll working on the door til it subsides. Only then does he lower his spear a little.

"I don't like the idea of not letting the others know that there is something between them and us.

"But given the noise of this creature, perhaps we should push ahead now to keep any advantage we might still have.

"Lady Silvereyes? Jillian? Shall we proceed as before?

OOC: Dierdre, Jillian (with lantern) then Hoegor i think.


----------



## Thels (Nov 18, 2003)

"We told them we would be down for a short inspection, so I doubt they would come after us. Even if they did come looking for us, they would not consider us to be behind a barred door, would they. If we do not return and they will search for us, they would do so with the utmost care, considering there is something down here that took us out, so they would not be running into the room either." Deirdre makes a short polite smile before turning around and moving down the hallway: "Let's move."


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2003)

Hoegor rolls his eyes and makes some vaguely inappropriate gesture towards the Paladin's back.

But he falls into position as the others move past him, eyes once more scanning the walls and ceiling around them, and the passage behind them.

OOC: don't want Dierdre thinking Hoegor has gone soft on her


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 18, 2003)

Jillian nods and follows after the paladin.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2003)

The trio continues along the hallway another 80 feet and come to a Y-shaped Fork, the Left fork is visibly sloped downwards slightly, and the Right fork looks straight.  Both extend 30' and end in a doorway.


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2003)

Hoegor pulls up behind Dierdre and Jillian and peers over their shoulders.

"Right", he rumbles.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2003)

The small halfling shrugs at Hoegor's comment and looks at Deirdre anticipantly.

"Shall we?"


----------



## Thels (Dec 8, 2003)

"Mmh, give me a moment, please." Deirdre says, as she focuses her divine sight on either tunnel, moving up to each of the doors for a closer inspection.


----------



## doghead (Dec 9, 2003)

Hoegor gives the paladin the time that she needs. He waits at the junction, keeping a wary eye on each of the passages.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2003)

Deirdre senses a few evil presences behind the door down the left way, but hears nothing.  As Deirdre is heading down the right way, Jillian's keen eyes note a loose brick 20 feet down the corridor just as Deirdre is stepping on it, and shouts out a warning just as Deirdre steps on the brick and it sinks into the floor with an audible grinding noise.

Heeding her small friends last-second warning, Deirdre throws herself forwards as the roof collapses (Made reflex save for half, so 5 damage and not pinned under rocks.. that would've been bad.)

When the dust clears, The Tunnel is filled in, Hoegar and Jillian can't see Deirdre, and Deirdre can't see anything (You're on the opposite side of the cave-in, and Jillian has the light.  It's pitch-black).


----------



## doghead (Dec 9, 2003)

"[insert appropriate expletive here]!" Hoegor hisses, although anything less than a great shout would not have been heard over that commotion, and throws up his shield to protect his face from any flying debrie.

"Jillian, can you see anything through the dust? Is the paladin unharmed?"

Hoegor swings around and scans the other tunnels, particularly the right one, down which the paladin said that she had sensed something ... unpleasent. He listens intently for a moment, particularly for the sounds of an openig door or footsteps.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 9, 2003)

Jillian looks toward the right, toward the cave-in.

"It looks like the trap was a cave-in. She is either on the other side or underneath it. I am hoping for the former."

The halfling moves to the pile of debris and shrugs at Hoegor.

"I guess we dig!?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 9, 2003)

"So am I. Try tapping the rock with your blade handle. Perhaps she will be able to hear it."

As Jillian moves down to the cave in, Hoegor backs down the tunnel about 10 feet behind her, keeping his eyes on the junction.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 9, 2003)

Jillian draws her short sword and begins pounding on the debris with the hilt of her sword. She whispers to her companion.

"I hope she is conscious, that she can hear this, that she can respond, and we can hear her response."


----------



## doghead (Dec 9, 2003)

"That's what I am hoping. And then we dig."


----------



## Thels (Dec 10, 2003)

_Ouch! That was bad. Well, at least thanks to Jillian I managed to dodge most of it._ Calling Heironeous' blessins, Deirdre reduces her injuries by laying on hands. Once recovered a little, she concentrates on her nearby surroundings, wondering if any outstanding evil sources can be noticed within the evilness that beholds the whole temple. If none are noticed, she'll take her time to lit another torch.

[Deirdre 12/17 hp, Dana 30/30 hp, Lay on Hands 3/8, Smite Evil 1/1]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2003)

Deirdre lights another torch after sensing no more evil (BTW, just to make sure you know, when I say 'no evil', I mean none beyond the lingering background that permeates the entire place).  Looking around, she sees that there is about 5 feet of space between the caved-in rocks and the door, and she is standing in that space.  After a moment she can hear a faint tapping from the rocks.

Hoegar can't hear anything from beyond the door to the LEFT (left was where she felt evil, not right.. right is where the cave-in is), and nothing comes through the door in the few minutes as Jillian contacts Deirdre through a series of Sword-hilt taps.

(I'm assuming Deirdre will respond to the tapping and you'll begin digging through to her, so I'll continue with that.)

Jillian figures by the distance the sound travelled that It will take Jillian by herself half an hour to clear it if Hoegar watches her back.  Hoegar by himself with Jillian watching would take about 25 minutes, and working together they can do it in 15.  Deirdre doesn't have enough room on her side to pile the rocks, unless she wants to open the door to the next room and start piling rocks in there.  That would reduce the time by about 5-10 minutes.

What do you do?


----------



## Thels (Dec 10, 2003)

Preferring to keep the door shut when possible while she's alone, Deirdre will wait patiently, hoping for them to remove the rubbles.


----------



## doghead (Dec 10, 2003)

"Jillian, while it probably would be faster for both of us to work at clearing the rocks, that would leave us without a pair of eyes and ears to watch our backs. Let me do the digging, while you keep an eye on the corridor."

Assuming Jiallian agrees, Hoegor will set to work. He places his shield and spear against one wall, but in relatively easy reach. As he has no idea of how long it will take to complete the task, he attempts to pace himself. An exausted man is of little use to anyone.

"We have barely been done here a while, but already I am beginning to hate it," he mutters as he works.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 11, 2003)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*

Jillian nods to her companion and then positions herself at the junction in order to watch both the door and where they came from. She keeps all her senses alert to trouble as she watches both directions.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2003)

Approximately 20 minutes later, Hoegar has cleared enough of the rubble to speak to Deirdre, and a few minutes later there is room to walk.

Jillian neither sees nor hears any movement down the other tunnel, though the sound of the collapse, and the constant sounds Hoegar is making had to have alerted whatever the Paladinsensed beyond the door.


----------



## Thels (Dec 18, 2003)

"Thank you, Hoegor." Deirdre says, as she sweeps the dust of her clothes. "That was pretty close. Thank you too for the warning, Jillian. That might've saved my life."

"Well, now we got out of that, it seems like we have three options. The left door certainly has some kind of guard behind it. The right door might not, but seems to be trapfilled. The last option, which has my favor, is to return to the others, rest for the night, and descent wellrested and wellmanned. Perhaps one of the others has some experience in dealing with traps as well."


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2003)

"I agree that we should spend the night with the others. However, we stilll know almost nothing of what lies down here. I would like to know what is behind those doors. Master Magician said the top levels are fairly clear, although that assessment probably acounts more for magickal than mundune dangers, as the presence of the troll attests.

"The danger in moving on is that we might stir up a hornets nest, thus giving us no chance to retire to the surface.

"But if there was anything nearby, then they would have come at the sound of the cave in, no? I am in favour of finding out what lies beyond these doors. I would like to find the way down to the next level before we return to the surface. 

"I would like this crawling around in the dark to be over as quickly as possible, truth be told."


----------



## Thels (Dec 19, 2003)

"Perhaps so," Deirdre replies, "but maybe they are just waiting for the right moment. Once we move down either of these hallways, anything could get behind us and lock us in. And besides, these traps will make for slow advancements. I would like to see if the others are okay. I really don't trust this place."


----------



## doghead (Dec 21, 2003)

Hoegor pauses for a moment, considering.

"All right," he says with a shrug. "Let's head back, get a little food and rest, then continue."

He collects up his spear and sheild and steps aside for the paladin.


----------



## doghead (Jan 1, 2004)

Falling in behind the other two, Hoegor follows them back down the corridor and up the stairs into the fading light of dusk. Ignoring the paladin once outside again, he stalks across the room and outside to his dogs.


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2004)

Hoegor spends a little time playing with his hounds, tossing sticks that they race off to fetch back to him, dashing  around the ruins in a mad capped game of hide and seek. 

Eventually, he gathers up the equipment that he had dumped by the door, re-enters the building and takes a place beside the small fire.

"What is the plan from here?"


----------



## doghead (Jan 7, 2004)

Hoegor gathers some food and begins to prepare a meal as he waits for a responce.  

He sets a small pot of water to boil. "Tea anyone?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 12, 2004)

Upon arriving back at the building, You are accosted by Rocheleen, who says she has urgent news to share with all of you.  She has received a message.. Whatever you did down in the 'temple', William couldn't see you.. The instant you crossed the threshold into it, his arcane eyes lost sight of you and couldn't track you.. He saw a door open, then close.. and lock.  Later he detected a cave-in, then the rubble being removed.. but he couldn't see any of you, or any other living creature.  It would appear that some magic is masking all creatures within the site from his view.  

"He also said that the storm is beginning to interfere with his magic..  he was hard to hear, but managed to tell me he was worried that whatever the storm's purpose, it is nearing it's climax.. then he was abruptly cut off."  Rocheleen finishes with a worried look, biting her lower lip in a decidedly uncharacteristic manner.

It also seems that the cold weather is having a rather nasty effect on your companions, as all who've stayed above (Save Rocheleen and one of the dogs) are incredibly sick and weak.  It looks like the three of you will have to continue by yourself... As you discuss options and Hoegar prepares a meal for yourselves and the sick companions, the dog who's not sick gets up from where it is laying on the floor stares into the rain growling for a minute.  Then it stops and cocks its head to the side, and trots out into the rain as if to meet a friend, and you see he's heading towards an approaching figure on horseback.


Beric, as a Druid, you are more attuned to natural forces.. for some time you have been getting bad vibes from this place, and recently came to the realization that it may be the cause of the unatural storm.. upon arriving on the site to investigate, you notice quickly that others are here.. and a dog comes loping out towards you, tail wagging despite the downpour.


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2004)

Hoegor brews up some tea and heats some stew for the sick. A quiet rage seeths inside him. It has struck down Teeth! and his companions. 

And part of him is afraid. Rocheleen's news is troubling. Hoegor had placed little faith in the magicians ability to truely know what was truely happening at under temple, so it matters little to him that it was wrong. But the power to do what Rocheleen has revealed ... that is power to be taken on carefully.

_There are only three of us left._ But Hoegor knows that he will goe down alone if he has to. He has a promise to keep to Haldamir. But there is little else he can do at this point but keep him, and the others, fed. There is little doubt in Hoegor's mind that what afflicts them comes from below. 

***

At Storm's abrupt departure, Hoegor rises to his feet, his spear and shield in hand as he does so. He follows Storm outside, slipping through the door and to one side so as to place him in the shadows of the building wall. His shield is on his arm, but his spear is held point down. Dogs have a better sense of friend and foe than humans, in many cases. But he stands loose and alert, just in case. 

Hoegor barks out an angry challenge to the rider once he or she reaches about 30 feet away. Hoegor aches to lash out at something - but he trusts Storms instincts, and holds his peace for now. 

"Its a miserable night for travelling. Who are you and where do you go?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 12, 2004)

As the dog approaches, Beric will dismount and slowly approach.
If he remains friendly, he'll walk up and give him a good scratch behind
the ears.

"Who are you then, and where is your master?"



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Hoegor barks out an angry challenge to the rider once he or she reaches about 30 feet away. Hoegor aches to lash out at something - but he trusts Storms instincts, and holds his peace for now.
> 
> "Its a miserable night for travelling. Who are you and where do you go?"




Beric stands up straight, but makes no threatening moves
"I be known as Beric.  The trees've been tellin' me that the temple up there be the cause of this evil storm.  What might you be knowin about that?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*

Jillian checks Jeremy's, Haldamir's, and Kordrim's equipment. Thinking that he probably won't be needing the items any time soon, she grabs Jeremy's smokestick, tanglefoot bag, and Cat's Grace potion. Next she takes Haldamir's sunrod, smokestick, and Levitate potion because he is too sick to use the items. Finally she acquires Kardrim's alchemist fire, acid flask, and Bull's Strength potion not believing that he is in any shape to use them. She places the items into her own backback for safe keeping.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 12, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Jillian checks Jeremy's, Haldamir's, and Kordrim's equipment. Thinking that he probably won't be needing the items any time soon, she grabs Jeremy's smokestick, tanglefoot bag, and Cat's Grace potion. Next she takes Haldamir's sunrod, smokestick, and Levitate potion because he is too sick to use the items. Finally she acquires Kardrim's alchemist fire, acid flask, and Bull's Strength potion not believing that he is in any shape to use them. She places the items into her own backback for safe keeping.




Otherwise known as the 'looting of the corpses'.   Figures it'd be the thief who thinks of it.  Allright, good enough, they don't object, though do make it clear that when they beat this sickness they'll be coming down and expect their stuff back.. though Kordrim's weakness is evident as he voices what the three of them are thinking.

Storm seems to like Beric, and is still friendly towards him. (Other than that, I'll let Doghead take over control of him again, just borrowed it to show the guy coming up was a 'good guy'... didn't want Pyrex pumped full of darts and slashed up.  )

K, unless you talk to Rocheleen (Or until Thomas's char is ready w/ bground), it's PC RP for now.


----------



## doghead (Jan 13, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> As the dog approaches, Beric will dismount and slowly approach.
> If he remains friendly, he'll walk up and give him a good scratch behind
> the ears.
> 
> ...




Hoegor steps out of the shadows and walks forwards about 10'. He considers the man standing infront of him, whom Storm is allowing to scratch behind her ears.

"I know nothing of what the trees have been telling you.

"But yes, it is possible that the cause of the storm lies within the temple. Well, beneath actually. Come inside, out of the rain. There is hot food and tea."

Asuming that Beric accepts the invitation, Hoegor will take him inside.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 13, 2004)

*Beric Treespeaker, Drd 2*

"Thank you.  Some hot tea would be most welcome."

Beric will un-bridle Stormwind so he can graze and then follows Hoegor into the building.


----------



## doghead (Jan 14, 2004)

Once inside, Hoegor introduces Beric Treespeaker to the others. Dierdre Silvereyes. Jillian Tealeaf. And Rocheleen, our guide. Storm he has already met.

Its hard to miss the forms wrapped in blankets by the fire. Hhoegor notices that the mans eyes drift in that direction as he introduces the others.

"Some of our number have fallen to some form of sickness. If you know anything of healing that could help them, even just to ease their discomfort, it would be appreiciated.

"But first, I promised you some tea."

ooc: I think that our horses are inside the building, given the weather and wolves. Not certain though.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2004)

Beric moves over and spends a minute or so examining each sick party member.  

"There be not much I can do for them in this place.  Willow bark tea would help ease their suffering though."


----------



## doghead (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Beric moves over and spends a minute or so examining each sick party member.
> 
> "There be not much I can do for them in this place.  Willow bark tea would help ease their suffering though."




Hoegor prepares tea. Its not willow bark unless Beric has some - Hoegor has only the traditional dark tea.

Once everyone has eaten and drunk and been made as comfortable as possible, he goes to his backbag and gathers the items provided by Sir William, three small vials, and sets them down on the floor with a slight *bump*. He turns to Jillian and Dierdre.

"We should redistribute that which Sir William gave us now, as we should leave at first light tomorrow. I have here 2 light healings and an anti toxin."

He looks at Jillian with an easy smile and hard eyes.

ooc:


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*

Jillian badly fakes a look of surprise followed by her placing her hand to her chest and clearly mouthing the word "me?". Then she pulls out her stuff as well as the stuff that she 'acquired' from the sick party members. She finally, reluctantly pulls out three smokesticks, two tanglefoot bags, a sunrod, an alchemist fire, an acid flask, and four potions (Cat's Grace, two Levitate, Bull's Strength).

"There you go!"


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Jillian badly fakes a look of surprise followed by her placing her hand to her chest and clearly mouthing the word "me?". Then she pulls out her stuff as well as the stuff that she 'acquired' from the sick party members. She finally, reluctantly pulls out three smokesticks, two tanglefoot bags, a sunrod, an alchemist fire, an acid flask, and four potions (Cat's Grace, two Levitate, Bull's Strength).
> 
> "There you go!"




Hoegor blinks in surprise. He hadn't been expecting her to ... well he didn't know what he had been expecting really. 

He throws back his head and laughs.

"Forgive me Jillian. I have lived a fair while amoung the civilised people, and have aquired some familiarity with their ways. Some of their trapping even. But I'm still a barbarian under it all, and the barbarian's suspicion of the ways of the civilised people runs deep. I forgot myself, and offended you. I should have shown more faith, for you have been a faithful companion in all that we have done so far."

"I apologise."

He drops his eyes to the collection between them.

"I am concerned about the troll. It would cause great damage if let loose behind us. I was wondering about the possibility of dealing with it. Perhaps a solution lies in amoung this lot."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*

the small halfling looks at the items and then to the barbarian. "Perhaps... What kills a troll? I haven't done that much in the way of killing things."


----------



## doghead (Jan 28, 2004)

Hoegor is still for a moment.

"Nor have I. And before I rode out on this quest, most of the monsters I had fought were human.

"Legend has it that trolls are tough, but they are vunerable to fire. Only, they are too stupid and mean to fear it. Perhaps we could split into two groups and draw it into the corridor, forcing it to expose its back to one group or the other. But whoever stands upfront will need to be careful, they can kill a man with a blow, I've heard.

"I wonder if the tanglefoot would slow it down much?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 28, 2004)

"Aye, I've heard that fire'd stop'em as well.  
I think we should avoid it if possible.  If the wolves and bears are smart enough to avoid them, mayhap we should follow suit."


----------



## doghead (Jan 28, 2004)

"We could. It is locked in a room a little way along the corridor at the bottom of those stairs."

Hoegor nods in the direction of the stairs. 

"Its no danger so long no one decides to let it out."

Saying the words makes Hoegor suddenly very aware of how be an "if" that is. He shivers.

If no one adds anything further, Hoegor suggests everyone should get some sleep. He also suggests that they pair up for the watches. Two pairs, 4 hours on, 4 hours off. Head back in before daybreak.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2004)

The night watches go by with no problem, and any who do rest find it damp but refreshing.  early in the morning as breakfast is being prepared, there are sounds outside of someone approaching, and the animals look off to the distance, where the sound is coming from.

OOC: Thomas, this's your character.  Your mother sent you to the town, and along the way you've become lost in the ever-strengthening rain.  You haven't had too much trouble and now can see signs of an encampment ahead, amongst some ruins.. fire, and the smell of food cooking.


----------



## doghead (Jan 30, 2004)

Hoegor looks up, then at the others.

ooc: I've been getting all the good lines  . Someone else want to do the meet and greet this time?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 2, 2004)

Beric stands up from his breakfast and walks towards the noise;
"Who be out there?  Come on out, we'll not be hurt'n ye."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

"That's good to know," a refined male voice returns conversationally.  "Did you hear that, Geoff?  They're not going to hurt us."  A tall and thin young man enters with a flourish, his black leather coat streamed with rain and his black hair plastered to his head.  He roots around in his coat for a moment, leaning casually against a wall, and comes out with a small container of tobacco and a scrap of parchment.  Applying one to the other, he eventually ends up with a cigarette, and the little flash of a tindertwig reflects briefly off of his eyes.

As he does so, a dull looking fellow follows, leading a well-bread riding horse and a decidedly less well-bread mule.  He's dressed in common clothing and says nothing as he begins tying up the animals.

"So," says the man conversationally.  "How are you doing this fine morning?  As the great Djinn Emerti once said,  _I'm betting none of you speak Ignan."_  The last is in a language that seems to consists of crackling and hissing sounds, as if to imitate the fire burning nearby.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 6, 2004)

"I be doing just fine."  Beric responds while looking the stranger up and down.

"What're ye doin in these parts?  If'n ye don't mind me say'n so ye look to be a bit lost."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

"Oh, thoroughly," says the man agreeably.  "It's the rain.  I don't much like being wet.  It throws me off."  He blows some smoke politely outside.  "I was heading towards Hilgarn.  How far off am I?"  He casts _prestidigitation_ and begins drying himself.


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2004)

Hoegor looks up and looks the strangers over, but says nothing at this point. Lets see what they have to say.

ooc: I have no idea. Is that where we came from?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 6, 2004)

"Hilgarn be a solid day's travel that way." Beric replies, pointing downhill.  "Ye did a right good job of gettin' lost t' miss it by this much."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

The man shrugs.  "Perhaps.  What are you lot doing all the way out here, if I may ask?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2004)

"Camping.

"You're welcome to share this roof. But if you hear a rumbling coming from below, I'd run unless you want to meet the troll.

Hoegor idly pokes the fire as he watches to see what the responce is.


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

Deirdre frowns upon the barbarian's joke. _Can't he act serious upon first meeting someone?_

Looking at the newcomer with her silvercolored eyes, she introduces herself: "I'm Deirdre Silvereyes, daughter to Bevier Silvereyes. I'm a paladin in the services of Heironeous. And how may we address you, traveller?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 8, 2004)

"Ah.  Terribly sorry.  How absent-minded of me."  With a dazzling grin at Deirdre, he bows, the little bit of flame in his left hand tracing circles in the air as he flourishes.  "You can call me Cel."  He points to the man standing silently by the horses.  "And this is my faithful manservant Geoff.  Say hello to the nice people, Geoff."

"Hello," says the man in a slow, gruff voice.

There is a pause in the conversation, and then Cel says in a politely questioning voice, "So... what was this about a troll?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 8, 2004)

"He sits in a room at the bottom of those stairs with naught but a locked door between him and, ...well, us.

"Fancy a dance with him?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 8, 2004)

"I somehow doubt he knows the proper forms," says Cel casually sitting down on anything convenient, "And I hate getting my toes stepped on."  A beat.  "Is he guarding something worth having?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 8, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "I somehow doubt he knows the proper forms," says Cel casually sitting down on anything convenient, "And I hate getting my toes stepped on."  A beat.  "Is he guarding something worth having?"




Hoegor stretches out his back. He had forgotton that the new arrivals have seen nothing of what lies below. And he hadn't been particularly clear, he realises.

"An underground complex of some sort. The troll's room is off to one side of a passage that continues into the complex. We only got a few hundred feet in, to a junction with two passages leading off and doors at both ends of those. The troll is, I suspect, some form of guard. Those that live below probably release it to pound any not welcome. And we would fit into that catagory I think."

As Hoegor speaks he abscently scratchs a map of what he is describing into the dusty ground.


----------



## Thels (Feb 8, 2004)

"Evidently, Sir William of Hilgarn has pinpointed this complex as being the source of the storm that's been covering the landscape." Deirdre adds. "We were sent here to investigate the matter, but alas, half our group got struck with sickness, severely reducing the effords we can apply. On another matter, did either of you seen anything out of the ordinary when travelling nearby this complex?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 9, 2004)

Cel shrugs.  "The rain, apparently, although at first I thought that it was just precipitation, rather than something that could be traced to this complex."

Cel thinks for a moment at the location of the troll.  "So he can't get out on his own, yes?  And he's in a underground chamber, yes?"  Cel seems to be enjoying the exercise in thought.  "Have you considered smoking him out?  I expect he breaths air like everyone else, and not ash."


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

"I doubt it'd work." the paladin replies. "The doors are pretty sealed and there's no draft into the room (OOC: or is there?), so we're more likely smoking ourselves keeping the fire up than the Troll."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 9, 2004)

"Hmm.  What's the complex like?  Stone?  Wooden supports?  Could one simply cause a localized cave-in?"  Cel seems to be thinking aloud.  _To think, all that work as an arsonist comes to use hundreds of miles from home in the rain._

Knowledge: Architecture +3, if relevant.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 9, 2004)

"A cave-in 'd be makin it hard t' get to the other side."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 9, 2004)

"Didn't you say he was off the main passage?"  Cel draws in the dry dirt with his toe.

^
|
|----:T
|

"Or is it just a door, rather than a corridor, off the main passage?"

^
|
|:T
|

"If the second, I see what you mean.  So the worry is that they'll open the door if you go in, leaving the troll at your backs?"


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

"Yes, something like that." Deirdre continues, "Also, consider that the troll is at the top level. If a collision doesn't go as planned, and we've already experienced that the roofs around here aren't very solid, then we might actually set him free which is not that desirable. Things would be fine if it were one long corridor, but we already came upon a crossing during the scouting of yesterday.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2004)

*Just so everyone's clear, YES it is a fairly sealed iron door, and yes it is just a door to the side of the corridor, not a passage off to the side.*

As you're talking, Something suddenly seems wrong.  You realize it's the sound of rain.. it's gone.  A minute later there is a large flash of light, and a crash of deafening thunder.  Almost immediately thereafter, it begins to snow.

OOC: don't feel like I'm trying to rush you, I just felt like stepping the problem up a notch.


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

OOC: The problem is not how well the door is sealed, we're already assuming it can't get out on it's own account (It probably would have long ago, if it could). The problem is someone else freeing it, while we're down there, which is not that hard to imagine.

Looking up at the sky, Deirdre extends one hand, waiting for a few of snowflakes to dwarrel down on her hand. Looking down at the melting snow running through her fingers, she wonders if there's something more to this than meets the eye.

OOC: Detect Evil.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 10, 2004)

Cel manages to continue looking poised- barely- through the thunder.  "Well, that was interesting..." he turns back to the others.  "What did you say was wrong with this weather again?"


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 10, 2004)

"Well, fer one it be the wrong time of year for snow, and fer another this be the first time in three weeks the rain has stopped.  If we don't be stopping this storm soon there'll be a lot of folks go hungry come winter."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 10, 2004)

"Well, yes, I do realize that this is nonstandard.  What I _meant_ was, didn't you have some reason to be here related to it?"  _More philanthropic sorts than I.  I would just find someplace sunny._  Cel is quite interested, though.


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

Deirdre nods, wondering for the answer. _Cel claims to have strolled here by accident, which is queer, but well, not everyone is an expert in wood travels. I might've gotten lost myself just as well, except I wouldn't have left off on my own. Beric did reveal to be heading for the source of the storm, but for what motive? Heironeous be praised if they come to help, but we got to keep in mind they might have other motives._


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 10, 2004)

Beric looks at Cel quizzically, wondering if he really is as short-sighted as he sounds.  He then begins explaining in a patient tone;

"The trees be need'n the sun; the forest dwellers be need'n the trees an' the people of Hilgarn be need'n the forest dwellers.  

What be bad for the trees be bad for everyone, and this storm be bad for the trees."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 10, 2004)

"Ah; again, you misunderstand me," Cel says courteously.  "Allow me to clarify- what is special about this place that makes you think it's related to current meteorlogical events?"


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 10, 2004)

"The trees be tellin me that something in this temple be the cause of the storm."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 10, 2004)

"Ah.  The trees.  Of course."  Cel focuses on taking another drag on his cigarette to cover his expression.  Then he stands decisively.  "I want to go see this door," he announces, and begins striding toward the entrance.  "This way, yes?  Geoff, wait here with the horses."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*

"Whoa! Why don't we divide up the supplies, formulate a plan, and then go in?"


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 12, 2004)

"Right, first we still need to figure out if we're going to try an' fight the troll or just hope he stays put."


----------



## Thels (Feb 12, 2004)

"He'll stay put if it's just between us and him, but the chance that someone else sets him free while we are down there is too big a risk to take. He was obviously placed there for a reason. Does anyone know of tactics that work well against trolls? I'm sorry to announce I never fought any."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 12, 2004)

"I wasn't proposing an expidition," says Cel calmly.  "I simply wish to see the door."  He gives Jillian an appraising look.  "Not that I wish to resort to stereotypes, but are you by any chance a, ah, freelance security expert?  Knowledgable of mechanical devices and soforth?  For anyone to let the troll out, they'd have to be able to sneak by us or open the door through some sort of remote mechanism, and you might be able to find it."

[size]Which is to say, taking 20 on a search check may not be a bad idea if we're concerned.[/size]

"Well," says Cel thoughtfully, "I've heard a thing or two about trolls.  Not much.  The one thin



> "He'll stay put if it's just between us and him, but the chance that someone else sets him free while we are down there is too big a risk to take. He was obviously placed there for a reason. Does anyone know of tactics that work well against trolls? I'm sorry to announce I never fought any."




"I seem to recall hearing that they're large, smelly, and that they have a nasty tendency to get back up after you kill them.  Have to use fire."  Cel grins.  "Sounds like a pushover."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 12, 2004)

"I still not be thinking fighting the thing is the best course of action.  Since he's good and locked up why not just make sure he stays that way?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, Cel does recall that Fire is _very_ effective against trolls, as is Acid... though not as effective as wonderful fire. 

OOC: btw, most monsters in my campaigns are slightly different than normal, so pls don't post what you know about them as character info... it may turn out to be a 'myth' you've heard, and not any real fact.

Also, I allow Knowledge checks and sometimes Wilderness Lore checks to see if you can remember any info about a monster.  If I forget to do it (Or it seems like I've forgotten), pls just post that you're trying to recall anything about the monster you've heard, what skill you're using, and I'll post reply.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*

Jillian raises an eyebrow at Cel's remark.

"You could say that."

She then turns to the items.

"Let's see. We have three smokesticks, two tanglefoot bags, a sunrod, an alchemist fire, an acid flask, and four potions. The potions are one Cat's Grace, two Levitate, and one Bull's Strength. What do you have Hoegor and Deirdre?"

She looks at the barbarian and paladin expectantly.


----------



## Thels (Feb 13, 2004)

As Deirdre produces a potion of bull's strength, a tanglefoot bag and a sunrod, she replies to Cel: "As I already told you, the complex splits off in different directions. It takes no mastery at all to have a person waiting in either direction and move behind us while we're down exploring the other direction. I'm in favor of trying to take it out if we deem it possible. If we do not, we should wonder about what we want to accomplish here." Deirdre looks over at the others, wondering what each of them thinks of the situation.

OOC: Did a Detect Evil at the snow detect anything?


----------



## doghead (Feb 13, 2004)

At the mention of his name, Hoegor stirs back into life. He motions to the anti-toxin and 2 light healing potions on the ground infront of him.

"I hate poison.

"Jillian. I got the impression that you had knutted out the lock and trap mechanism. Would it be possible to wreck it so that the lock couldn't be opened?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2004)

Deirdre detects no more evil than that permeating the area since they arrived. 

Jillian's pretty sure she could 'fix' the lock good enough that the door would have to be bashed down.. no small feat, seeing as how the Troll couldn't knock it down.

The current item list to be split between Jillian, Hoegar, Deirdre, Cel, and Beric (I assume you three will be sharing with the new two?)

2 Cure Light Wounds potions, 2 Levitate potions, 2 Bull Strength potions, 1 Cats Grace potion, 1 Anti-Toxin, 1 Alchemist Fire, 1 Acid Flask, 2 Sunrods, 3 Tanglefoot bags, 3 Smokesticks.


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2004)

ooc: Perhaps this would be quicker ooc.

Hoegor will support the idea of 'fixing' the lock if Jillian thinks that she can do it. 

Assuming everyone is going to be onboard, he's fine with sharing with anyone committing themselves to joining them - the items were given to the group to help them complete the task. Hoegor's preferences, um .... 18 by 5 is 3 each, 1 CLW, 1 Antitoxin, 1 Bull's Strength (that plus rage should give him some clout). Not fussed about the stuff really - Hoegor is not really into _mojo 'n stuff._ Leave it for the thinkers.


----------



## Thels (Feb 14, 2004)

Deirdre tobs for a moment. Then, to Jillian: "Right. If you can manage that, it would work out okay, I take it. It will be hard to open the door by sheer force, considering it's supposed to hold a Troll captive, so we will probably notice when someone tries to open that door. Just be honest about the outcome. We won't hold it against you, might you fail to jam the lock. Better safe than sorry."

Looking over the items, she says: "Before we go about dividing the items Sir William gave us, we should get a clear understanding about each others abilities. I, as a Paladin, am trained in the arts of combat and have some healing powers at my disposal as well, be it not as many as a Cleric does. So, what about the others?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2004)

Hoegor gets to his feet, scooping up his spear as he does so. He draws himself to his full height, plants the spear beside him, throws back his shoulders and strikes a might pose.

"I am Hoegor!

"You would call me a barbarian. A barbarian's mighty arms brawl without tiring, his rumbling belly drains oceans of mead without trace and his flashing eyes enchant the fairest maidens without mercy. His fierce demeanor cowers good upstanding townsfolk and his sparking wit irritates paladins. Yes, I would accept that honour. You may call me a barbarian."

Hoegor drops the pose and leans on his spear.

"But I would call myself a Vandal, a warrior of the Black Moon White Tree people."


----------



## Thels (Feb 14, 2004)

Deirdre patiently waits for Hoegor to finish his introduction, before getting to her own feet, looking at the 'vandal' with her silvercolored eyes. "That's a rather lengthy introduction, just to say you're good at smashing heads in. You know, in order to be a barbarian, it is not a requirement to irritate all paladins. Nonetheless, you've been a great help so far.", she adds with a smirk.


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2004)

Hoegor does his best imitation of a courtly bow.

"It has been my pleasure, Lady Silvereyes."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 15, 2004)

Cel raises an eyebrow at Hoegor's display.  "Quite."  _Oh my.  How interesting._  Cel considers for a moment.  He still has very little idea what is going on, but judging by the... most unusual weather, it wasn't anything good.  And this town was, like it or not, his place of residence until Mother decided otherwise or he decided to buck Mother.

_Why not?_

"My turn?"  asks Cel, and after waiting a beat, he says "Well, I know a trick or two."  _Might as well tell them.  It's far enough away that the news of it won't reach Mother for a while, and I'm tired of hiding._  "A little flash, a little flame, that sort of thing."  He waves his hand dismissively.  "As for supplies," he says, pointing at the one alchemist's fire in the pile, "I've got quite a bit more of those."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2004)

"I be Beric, speaker for the trees who have lost their voice, and keeper of what power they grant me."


----------



## doghead (Feb 16, 2004)

Hoegor turns to Jillian.

"I don't remember ever asking what it was that you did before you joined us?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*

As she turns she speaks under her breath.

"I don't recall telling you either..."

She smiles and thinks for a moment.

"I am a, er, wealth redistributionist."

She wonders if that is even a word.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 20, 2004)

"Now that we've all introduced ourselves, shouldn't we be gettin to work?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 22, 2004)

"Sounds like a plan," says Cel, dropping his tobacco and extinguishing it with a boot.  "First step, I think, would be for our resident wealth distributionist-" this he says without blinking- "to do something terminal to the lock on the iron door, trapping the beast inside."


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> As she turns she speaks under her breath.
> 
> "I don't recall telling you either..."
> 
> ...




Hoegor throws back his head and laughs. A moment later he wipes away the tears.

"Yes, lets get this done. So who wants what of this lot?"

Hoegor takes an Anti-toxin, CLW, Bulls Strength and a lastly Smokestick.


ooc: just take what you want , and we'll worry about allocation problems if they come up. If you don't take it in your next post, Hoegor will hand what remains back to Jillian for "redistribution".

ooc: Jemal, by my reconing it late evening and we were about to get some sleep. Getting some sleep and starting at daybreak would be Hoegor's suggestion, as we have been riding all day. But I thought that getting the thread moving might be the better ooc.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 23, 2004)

Cure light wounds, tanglefoot, smoke.  Cel reccomends buggering lock first thing.


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2004)

ooc: Yeah the lock thing first. Definately.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 23, 2004)

Beric picks up one of the Bulls Strength potions and one of the Tanglefoot bags.

"Right then, let's be gettin to it."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2004)

OODM: (anyone who hasn't posted their choices of the equipment just post what you take retroactively with your next post)

IDM: 
You all sort out the stuff and decide to bunker down for the night .  It's miserable and fairly cold, but the fire keeps you from getting too chilled.

When the 'morning' (Or at least the less-dark than dark gloom that you've become used to during days) comes, you ready yourselves, after a luke-warm breakfast, to proceed into the dungeon.  The party seems to have agreed on jamming the lock to permanently trap the Troll first, so you move down to the doorway and Jillian sets to work on it.  After a few minutes of carefully working away at it, she thinks she's got it to the point where it would take a lot of hard work to open it, which is the best she'ld be able to do without actually breaking something large and heavy off inside the lock.


----------



## doghead (Feb 24, 2004)

"Nice work Jillian.

"The place maybe trapped. We had a rock fall up ahead. So watch yourselves.

"Lady Silvereyes, do you want to lead again? 

"Perhaps with Jillian up close with the lantern to keep an eye out for surprises. You have an eye for them it would seem. 

"Beric and Cel in the middle and I'll cover our backs as before.

Which, if no one objects, he does. Shield on left arm, spear in right hand, point down to allow easy coverage of front and back.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> "Nice work Jillian."
> 
> "The place maybe trapped. We had a rock fall up ahead. So watch yourselves."
> 
> ...




"Thanks Hoegor. I always try to put my best in my work. But it is always nice to be appreciated."

The small halfling nods at the barbarian's suggestion.

"Up front with Deirdre. Gotcha!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 24, 2004)

"Do keep an eye on the others, would you Geoff?  And make sure our horses don't wander away."  Cel walks immediately in front of Hoegor, an unlit cigarette with a _light_ spell cast on it providing him with a personal light source.  He looks around the corridor with interest, and nods, impressed, upon seeing Jillian's work.  _She's not bad, and I've seen that done often enough before._  "So what's supposed to be down here?  Do you know?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 25, 2004)

"Lots of big monster badness. Hopefully.

"We don't know much at all really. Our first trip down was cut short by a rock fall. The corridor forks further down, each one ending in a door. Lady Silvereyes got a sence of something bad down one of the corridors, but we didn't get to either door.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 26, 2004)

Cel frowns slightly.  "You hope for odd things."  He shrugs.  "Anyway, what I meant was, what do you hope to do here that will help solve the, ah, local meteorlogical oddities?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2004)

Hoegor gives Cel a puzzeled look.

"We find whoever or whatever is causing it, and put a stop to it. If we are unable to do so, we take what we have learnt back to Sir William. 

"Assuming that any of us survive," he adds with a savage grin.

"Lady Silvereyes. Which corridor do you wish to try first?"


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 26, 2004)

"Who be Sir William?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2004)

"The man who sent us here."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 26, 2004)

"Not terribly descriptive," remarks Cel casually.


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Not terribly descriptive," remarks Cel casually.




"Sir William is a wizard from the town of Hilgarn. He called us together. He had found the source of the storm. He sent us to find out more. And put an end to it it possible. He was able to see the upper floors. But nothing of what moved therein it seems."

Hoegor speaks quietly as they move forward. He hopes that his telling is not so riveting as to distract the others from watching their step.

"All the great heros had departed. On another quest, or something. Apparently. We were the best he could scrounge together. 

"Got a tower in the center of town. Got a crystal ball 'n all. He's a bit of a fan of amateur dramatics. Judging from the meeting we had.

"Rocheleen is his assistant. Or something."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 28, 2004)

_A crystal ball, hmm?  A big shot._

"Tell me about Rocheleen," Cel encourages Hoegor.


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> _A crystal ball, hmm?  A big shot._
> 
> "Tell me about Rocheleen," Cel encourages Hoegor.




"You know as much about her as I do. I think she may be a spellcaster."

ooc: Cel would have seen Rocheleen up top at the camp. Which means Cel knows about as much about her as Hoegor does.

Jemal: has she cast any spells while with us. I can't remember.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 3, 2004)

"Either way it looks like she be stayin' up here, so it don't matter much.  Now that Jillian has jammed the lock how about we be movin' on?"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2004)

Now assured that the lock has been jammed, the party proceeds down the narrow corridor, finally coming to the conclusion that though they haven't seen her cast any spells (as far as they could tell), she IS William's apprentice, and so probably can.

After a few minutes of discussion,they arrive at the split corridor.. the Caved-in (and then dug-out) corridor to their right, and the untouched door to the left, which radiates stronger Evil to Deirdre than the other way.


----------



## doghead (Mar 4, 2004)

"I think that we should finish what we started and check the right door."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*

Nodding at Hoegor's statement, Jillian moves carefully forward with the lantern watching for traps. She crawls over the debris pile and through the openning made by Hoegor. Then once she is at the door shw will check for traps, pick the lock, and then wait for the others before entering. At any time along the way or at the door if she finds any traps, she will attempt to disarm them. If the disarm attemt fails she will confer with her companions before continuing. (Did I post too many actions at once? Just trying to get things moving.)


----------



## Thels (Mar 7, 2004)

Kind of surprised that Beric took the Bulls Strength potion, Deirdre goes with a smokestick, a tanglefoot bag and a sunrod, meanwhile adding: "We might want to give the Potions of Levitation to the people that might need to get out of problems."

Deirdre patiently waits for Jillian to check on the area, silently praying that the same thing will not happen over again.

2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds - Hoegor, Cel
2 Potions of Levitation
2 Potions of Bulls Strength - Hoegor, Beric
1 Potion of Cats Grace
1 Anti-Toxin - Hoegor
1 Alchemist Fire
1 Acid Flask
2 Sunrods - Deirdre
3 Tanglefoot bags - Cel, Beric, Deirdre
3 Smokesticks - Hoegor, Cel, Deirdre


----------



## doghead (Mar 7, 2004)

~ flashback ~

Noticing the paladin's moment surprise at Beric choice, Hoegor wonders about his own.

He takes the Bulls Strength from the collection in his hand, and hands it to Lady Silvereyes.

"This would serve you better. Barbarians are already bullish enough, don't you think. Perhaps a little grace would serve me better. 

"Regardless, it doesn't matter as they will be used by whomever as best fits our purpose."

He then scoops up the remaining items, handing a Levitation to Beric, the other to Jillian along with the Alchemist's Fire and Acid. The remaining Cat's Grace and Sunstick he tucks into his pouch.

~ end flashback ~

ooc: right. that should be that sorted. Lets find out what is behind door A.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2004)

oodm: sorry I took too long replying, everyone.

IDM: 
the group moves up to the door after Jillian declares it safe (a quick check revealed that the door was locked, but she manages to pick the old, rusty lock).  Hearing nothing on the other side, the party opens the door, revealing a large, circular 20' radius room.  It is completely empty save a door on the far side, which looks, from what you can tell, to open portcullis style.. sliding upwards into the ceiling (There are no visible handles).


----------



## doghead (Mar 13, 2004)

"Jillian, how does it look? Any nasty surprises?"

If its all clear ~ "Jillian, what worries me is the possibility that someone is on the other side watching. Do you think that you can check it out?"

He glaces towards the plate-clad paladin.

_I should be up front. I doubt the paladin has much experience of sneaking around._

"Beric. Can you go with Jillian?" 

post #1300


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 13, 2004)

_Seems pretty empty for a temple chamber._

Beric nods, then follows Jillian into the room.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Hearing nothing on the other side, the party opens the door, revealing a large, circular 20' radius room.  It is completely empty save a door on the far side, which looks, from what you can tell, to open portcullis style.. sliding upwards into the ceiling (There are no visible handles).




Jillian moves carefully forward through the room with the lantern watching for traps. Once she is at the door she will check for a lock and check the walls for any sign of a mechanism. She will SOP the room, walls, and door.

Standard Operating Procedures (SOP): Check for traps. If a trap is found, attempt to disarm it. If the disarm fails, confer with companions before continuing. If attempt succeeds, continue on.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 24, 2004)

Beric follows Jillian into the room, careful only to step in places she's checked for traps.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 24, 2004)

Cel stands back, watching Jillian still with an air of appreciation for her talents.


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2004)

Hoegor keeps an eye on the junction behind them as best he is able in the dark. Mostly he keeps an ear on it.

_why do I keep getting the feeling that what we really need to find is through the troll's room._ He searches his memory for any recollection of a door leading out of that room.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2004)

Hoegar can't recall seeing a door in the trolls room, though he DID have more pressing things to think of at the time..  As he is listening, he hears a small click.. Jillain seems to hear it too, as her head jerks upwards, realizing that she must have missed something.  With that, another portculis-style door slams shut, in front of where the wooden one had been, sealing the empty room off from the corridor, and small holes appear in the walls.  Then a small patch of the wall goes transparent, revealing an hourglass behind it, and a red button appears under the hourglass.  The sand begins pouring down from the hourglass, and it appears you have about 2 minutes or so before the sand runs out.

OOC: Jillian actually missed the search check, it amazed me.  now to get yourselves out of this. 

BTW, I know Jillian and Beric are in the room, and Cel is posted as having stayed out.  I'll rule that Deirdre went in the room as well.. All I need to know is whether Hoegar was inside the room, or out in the corridor with Cel?


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2004)

ooc: Hoegor was holding the tail end charlie position in order to keep an eye on the junction. Probably on the door/room side of the rockfall, where he can see back down the corridor, but can remain concealed and has a good defensive position.

Hoegor glances around at the sound of the portcullis crashing down.

"Cel. What's happening."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*

A look of horror briefly creeps onto Jillian's face, but just as quickly is gone. She sprints over to the wall with the hourglass (or 120-secondglass in this case) and the red button. She searches the area for any signs of a release or some such.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 31, 2004)

"It would appear," says Cel casually, "that we have been seperated from our compatriots.  Your aid would probably not be amiss."  Cel looks appreciatively at the trap that has just been sprung inches from his nose.  _Good craftsmanship.  Well done._  "I'm afraid my own skills will be of little use opening the door."  He turns and speaks to those inside.  "I would reccomend against hitting the red button unless it is absolutely required.  It seems a bit too obvious."


----------



## doghead (Mar 31, 2004)

Hoegor steps over to where Cel stands. He takes a second to check the room. He has to agree with Cel, the red button fills him with forboding.

"Keep an eye on the corridor."

Trying to lift the portculis also seems a bit too obvious, but he gives it a go anyway. If nothing else, it will give him an idea how well the thing is constructed. {1}

If it fails, he begins looking for a release mechanism on this side. {2}

ooc: {1} Strength check +2 - Does it seem doable with several people?
{2} Search +2.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 2, 2004)

Jillian searches the wall but finds no releases, the hourglass is completely seperated, and the transparent section of the wall is flawlessly worked into the stone border around it.

Hoegar attempts to lift the portcullis, but it doesn't move.  After a moment, he realizes that it is un-moving not because of weight, but b/c it is locked in place by something.  Also there doesn't appear to be a release on this side.


----------



## doghead (Apr 2, 2004)

Hoegor checks out the locking mechanism to see if it can reached in some way to be jimmied. He also inspects the door to see how susceptable to brute force it is, as well as giving it a couple of bashes with the edge of his shield. You never know, it might just reveal something.

"Jillian. The door is locked into place. I can't find a release on this side. You might have better luck. 

"Dierdre. Beric. Give me a hand. Perhaps the three of us can bust it open. Potions? Acid? Any ideas anyone?"


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 2, 2004)

Beric turns to Jillian,
"Do you think we should be pushing th' button or would that be another trap?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 2, 2004)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*

Not having any luck, the small halfling moves to the portculis-style door and searches for anything of use.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2004)

Hoegar's shield bash reverberate's loudly, and the portcullis shakes a bit.  Jillian comes over to look at it from her side, and for the next several seconds they search for a Locking mechanism.  Jillian spots it, but it's up above the portcullis, inside the wall.  
It does, however, look fairly old, and they may be able to bust it open.  The timer is now at half.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 5, 2004)

"I suppose it can't hurt for you to start trying to knock it down, Hoegar," says Cel, reluctant to resort to brute force.  "Can you reach the mechanism?" he addresses Jillian.  "Perhaps if someone gave you a hand up?"


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2004)

"Thank you, Cel."

Hoegor looks to Jillian to see if she wants a crack at the mechanism first. If its not doable ...

"Right. Unless anyone has a more sophisticated idea, we attempt to bust it open."

If it doesn't give, Hoegor will work himself into a rage for the extra stength. It shouldn't be that difficult. The last two days have been an exercise in frustration for the barbarian.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 13, 2004)

If Hoegor doesn't manage to get the door open, Beric will push the button under the hourglass before the sand runs out.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2004)

Jillian, with help, manages to get ahold of the mechanism, but whether it's due to bad positioning, or rusty hinges, she can't quite seem to unlatch the bar that's keeping the gate down.

After trying for several seconds, she moves back out of the way so Hoegar can try to bash it down.  After a few frantic tries, he roars and lets out all his pent up frustration and anger on the creaking bars, ripping them off their hinges with a howl as the sand comes close to running out.  Those in the room quickly exit the now empty doorway and only seconds later the holes emit bursts of flame, scorching the room for half a minute before shutting off.  THEN, the timer runs out, the far portcullis clicks open and the timer and button dissapear.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 27, 2004)

"Jillian, d'ye think ye can be gettin us across without sett'n off the trap again?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*

The small halfling nods.

"I'll try much harder this time!"

OOC: Taking 20 on all search checks.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2004)

OOC: Actually you can't take 20 when there's a consequence for failure, b/c taking 20 basically means doing it over and over until you get it right.  Doesn't really matter though, you passed it anyways.

IC: Jillian steps back into the room, more watchful this time, and notices thin, nearly invisible line about an inch above the ground.  It is obviously a tripwire, and stepping over it, she manages to get to the other door without incident.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Jillian Tealeaf : Halfling Rogue 2*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> OOC: Actually you can't take 20 when there's a consequence for failure, b/c taking 20 basically means doing it over and over until you get it right.  Doesn't really matter though, you passed it anyways.
> 
> IC: Jillian steps back into the room, more watchful this time, and notices thin, nearly invisible line about an inch above the ground.  It is obviously a tripwire, and stepping over it, she manages to get to the other door without incident.




Jillian, now on the other side of the room, SOPs the door on that side.

OOC: Actually search does not have a consequence. The only consequence is that you don't find it. Search is actually used as an example for taking 20.


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2004)

Hoegor stands with his wait against the corridor wall, panting. The effort was but momentary, but small muscle tremours run through his limbs now and then. For a while, he answers no questions or says nothing, seemingly intent on calming the great heaving breaths he is taking.

Eventually, his breathing returns to something approaching normal, but he still moves like a man who has run a great distance - his legs slightly stiff and awkward like.

He looks up as Jillian carefully picks her way across the room, and finds the wire.

"You're doing good my friend. I know that I am glad to have you watching our path."

He returns his attention to the group at the entrance to the room. "One more with me, the other too keep an eye on the way we came. I'm getting tired of surprises."

Hoegor moves carefully into the room, taking care to follow Jillian's directions to guide him safely across the room. Once across the room, he moves up to the door on the other side.

"So what do you say Jillian?" he asks shrugging in the direction of the door.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 30, 2004)

Cel does nothing but stand back and raise his eyebrows slightly an Hoegor's display, saying nothing.  He hangs back, keeping eye on the rear as per Hoegor's suggestion.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2004)

It seems that now that the trap has been bypassed, the portcullis on the other side is open and safe, and can be travelled through at will.  On the other side is a corridor which curves to the right, down which Jillian can see about 20 feet before the curve blocks the view.


----------



## doghead (May 13, 2004)

"I'll keep an eye on the corridor while you get the others across the room."

Assuming Jillian agrees, Hoegor takes up a position a little down the passage. No more than the first 20 feet that Jillian has seen at this point until everyone is across. 

"I'll take the lead with Jillian. Lady Silvereyes, can you see up the rear?"

He waits til Jillian finds her way back to the front, then sets off, shield and spear up, with Jillian at his shoulder.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 13, 2004)

Cel quietly follows Hoegor's lead, the slight, amused smile never leaving his lips.


----------

